# New Year - New HSG!



## Bunjack

Hi all - hope xmas and New Year was good for you all. 

This is going to be our year I'm sure  

So day 1 for me, so I ring hospital to book HSG - have to explain very clearly to the girl that no I'm not going in at least until day 12 'cos of last months experience (persuaded to go in on day 8 and then being told off by doctor -  yuk!) and finally she has squeezed me in as an extra on the 16th Jan.

So feeling positive that I'm able to get things going for new year. Bought Zitas Wests book over hols and new diet being put in place - feeling more proactive again after letting it drift for a couple of months I suppose!

Just left feeling a little nervous but always feel better when there is a next stage in place. 

Hope your plans are all going well too

Bethan
X


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan and a happy new yr to u

Well done for getting the appointment and good luck for the 16th let me know how it goes?

I am not due on till middle of the month so wont beable to book my HSG yet! 

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Bethan

Fab news about ur hsg being booked

 for the 16th

Hope all goes well

Emilyxx


----------



## Bunjack

thanks girls - going to have to go on my own as dh busy work day so not looking forward to it. 

Kate - hope you don't need to book in!

Bethan X


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hey Bethan,

Fellow HSG buddy!  Yep, I've got an HSG on 16th Jan too!  I'm CD1 today. So will be CD13 on the day.  Where are you having yours done?  Mine is at St Mary's, Paddington, London at 3.30pm!

Here's to a good result for both of us  

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi Tamsin - 
I already feel better knowing someone else is having one the same day! 

I'm having mine done in Peterborough - last NHS test before I can be referred to IVF clinic. I'll be beating you to it by about 3 and a half hours! Not sure time to let you know what it was like!!

I'm sure we'll both be fine!

take care 

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi Bethan i thought u had to book your HSG when your AF starts as they have to count it 10 days ahead as they have to do it on the exact day!

Might be different for different hospitals

Kate


----------



## Bunjack

sorry Kate I'm a little lost!

yes you have to book in on day 1 - they have to do it between day 10-14 (i've asked to wait as long as possible after last months fiasco) 

I meant I hope you don't get day 1 so wont need to book in (ever optimistic!) 

Is this what you meant?

Bethan
X


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan sorry it was me being thick as ever and not actually reading your post properly!!

I understand now what u meant!! U meant that u hope i dont have to even book a HSG and that i get a BFP!

Thankyou - i am now laughing at myself for being really dizzy and feeling totally stupid!!

Take care hun

Kate xx


----------



## Bunjack

Kate - 
I think the whole experience we are all going through makes us all dizzy from time to time!

Hope all is ok with you 

speak soon 

Bethan X


----------



## Kamac80

hi Bethan

I agree with u there!

Oh well at least i can laugh at myself instead of crying!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi Bethan some good news and u wont believe it!!

I have my HSG booked for the 16th jan as well now!!

I phoned today as came on last nite and they said monday should be fine to do it!

The hospital said doing it between day 7 and 10 is fine - i know u had a bad experience as they done it too early? Cant quite remember!

But i hope to be on this site on monday so will let u know how it went

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Kate,

Wow, so that's 3 of us having an HSG next Monday!!  Plus I know another lady on another site is having hers then - spooky!!  What time is yours?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi Tamsin

I am having mine at 10.45am

Good luck for yours i am nervous about it now but happy as there will be others having theirs on the same day now  

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Bunjack

Blimey - spooky or what - is this site going to be busy next Monday eve!

Be good lying on the table - not feeling quite as alone as perhaps would have been!!!

I'm sure Kate yours will be fine as they have told you those dates (I'm still convinced the whole thing was a set up  ) Think you've actually snuck in first as mines about 11.40!

Good luck to you both - look forward to comparing notes!!

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

look forward to chatting on here next monday - will think of u when ive had mine!!

You will be fine hun

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i'm now waiting for my HSG but will beages after yours as no idea when af will come thr doc was hoping i'd have it in last couple of days as was on day 7 when i saw them bu they wouldn't see me as not recived the reqest so got to waitages for next AF 
my hospital want it done between days 6 and 10


----------



## Bunjack

Don't start me off again as to these systems and how much they put you out - don't thinkg anyone realises how long another month can feel!

Anyhow - hope this next month passes okay and you get to join us on the HSG table soon - we'll all let you know what it was like!

Take care

Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Good luck for Mon everyone!! wish I was joing you to get this out of the way!!!

hopfully my day one should arrive tomorrow (sounds odd to want AF to hurry up?) then I can call to get my apt!!!!  

Will keep you all updated and Bunjack, Karmac80 & Tasmin let the rest of us know how it goes!!

Hope it's all clear -  
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

my month could be more like 2 or 3 so really wish they had seen me


----------



## Bunjack

sorry shouldwood - but at least you have your hols to look forward to - who knows you may even be relaxed enough for things to happen naturally!

enjoy your trip (not tooooooooooo jealous!)

take care

Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i'm hoping so willing my body to kick in


----------



## Kamac80

thanks ruthie i will let u know how it goes

I wont get follow up appointment with results until the 1st feb!

Kate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ruthieshmoo said:


> Good luck for Mon everyone!! wish I was joing you to get this out of the way!!!
> 
> hopfully my day one should arrive tomorrow (sounds odd to want AF to hurry up?) then I can call to get my apt!!!!
> 
> Will keep you all updated and Bunjack, Karmac80 & Tasmin let the rest of us know how it goes!!
> 
> Hope it's all clear -
> Ruthie xx


Thanks Ruthie - will do!

Good luck fellow HSG'ers!!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i don't have my follow up appointment till 11th April!! guessing its that long in the hope I will get an AF and HSG before then.
i've just recieved an e-mail from someone whos had a HSG not really liking the sound of some of it that I hand't thought of before now!


----------



## Kamac80

hi shouldwood i have heard so many different stories now about the HSG and now quite nervous but i guess after monday the 3 of us can let u know

Kate


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thank you please tell m the whole truth


----------



## Bunjack

Good luck for tomorrow everyone!

I hope its strightforward and good news for us all. 
Would say I'll keep everything crossed but not sure the doc will be able to work like that! 

For those of you still waiting - I'm sure you'll get some good stories tomorrow - we'll tell the truth but no horror stories either!

Thinking of you all, 
take care

Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
Just called to arrange my apt and the hospital said that my dates don't match up with when they can do the HSG! only on mon afternoons! so I have to wait another month!!!! I could scream!!!! 

Hope the one's today go ok!!! 
R x


----------



## Kamac80

hi ruth god that must be so annoying?!! u poor thing

Well ive had my HSG!! When they finally got the right size catheter i was all ok and then the doc inflated the balloon and put the dye in and i will admit that i had really bad period pain - felt like an alien wanted to burst out of my wotsit!!!

Then she took some xrays and deflated the balloon and i felt fine - went and cleared myself up and the doc said it all looked ok which is promising! Wont have follow up appointment till the 1st feb.

So all in all it went fine just had bad period pain for about 5 mins - it was bearable i guess!!

Hope everyone elses went ok today - was thinking of u xxx

Kate xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunjack

Ruth - nothing but sympathy - it's a little moan of mine the lack of times they'll do this proceedure as there's a limited window of opportunity and weekends don't help. I can say after mine today that I dont understand why they cant do them more often but there you go - good luck with your timings next month!

Kate - glad yours was ok - good luck with follow up appointment - glad you've got one! Wonder what the next steps will be for you?

Mine was fine - the pain was not too bad. Apparently my left tube is fine but my right was 'inconclusive' ie not sure if blocked ot not(!!!) Initially I was pleased there was something there ie a reason why things weren't happening but now I'm not sure where we go from here - I'd guess a laparoscopy which put the whole process on hold again! I'll wait till dh comes home and talk it through - might put him o the phone to sort out the next appointment as we've not got one made yet. 

So if you're waiting to have on its fine - like a smear test crossed with a period pain but only for a short time. For some reason I'd got it in my head the dye was blue - very let down to see it was clear! 

How did yours go Tasmin?

Good luck Shouldwood and Ruth - hope yours comes up soon - keep us informed!

take care 
bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

can some one PM me the full detials of what happens want to compare it to the story i've been told elsewhere


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan glad yours went ok

that made me laugh about the dye - i too was quite disappointed to find out the dye was clear and not blue!!

The doc said the xrays all look fine so thats good - we know its my hubby with the problem but they have to do all the tests on me as to give us the best treatment when it comes to IVF or ICSI.

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi there,

Well appointment was scheduled for 3.30pm, but didn’t actually get in the room until gone 4.30pm!  That’s good ole NHS for ya!  No real apology for the delay either!  

She asked me a few questions about my history etc and then it was up onto the table!  First speculum she used was faulty, so had to get another one – great start!

Anyway, put the new one in and all ok. Next the suction cup bit.  A bit uncomfortable, but ok eventually.  Finally the dye bit………ok at first, then OMG!  I was in agony, like really, really bad period pain with pressure! Subsided a bit, but then each time she pushed more dye through, the severe pain came back…and no wonder, my right tube was totally blocked, no fill, let alone spill.  

The left one seemed to be filling, but the pain became so intense we had to eventually stop. She thinks it did spill, but was not 100%. She said they would need to study the x-rays pics and when I go for my follow up on 7th Feb, they should know.  I just hope we did enough to get a true result, but the pain was so bad, I had no option to stop when we did.  She was also talking about putting a catheter into my right tube, to see if that would clear it, but this was obviously a procedure for another day! And also one which I will demand I’m put out for!!

Obviously my last HSG had been a breeze coz both tubes had been clear back then!  I’d read the more blockage the more pain – they weren’t wrong!!! Now I have a high pain threshold, but boy that was agony! Thank god hubby was there holding my hand!

Soooooo, it’s not totally bad news, I just have to keep an open mind until my appt and see where we go from there.  But I think for the time being we can pretty much write off my right tube for now and just pray my left did spill and so I have at least a 50% chance of falling naturally again!

In the meantime, continue with the weight loss, so that if it does end up that we need IVF, we are well on the way to the desired BMI

Life just gets better…..NOT!!!

Those in waiting, please don't be put off by my experience..........I'm just the exception to the rule!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thanks everyone for telling the truth about it.
Sorry Tasmin that they seem thave found a blockage


----------



## Bunjack

Tasmin -sorry yours sounded a bit rough I'm glad they stopped for you! 
Hope they have more information when you go for follow up - having just 1 tube working is all you need!!!

take care Hun

Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Tasmin ... Glad they let your hubby in with you! I have been told that no one can come in with me! boo hoo 
I want mine to happen soon but also very scared as I know I only have one tube left and it is all damaged and twisted so it's boung=d to hurt!!! Tasmin did you take any pain killers before hand?? I get bad pain on one side through out my AF so a little worried that this may be a big indicator that something is really up! 

Bethan & Kate glad you got through it ok... I had imagined Blue dye as well!!!

Oh well will kepp you posted!
R xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ladies,

*Shouldwood* - I was prepared for some blockage on the right side, although had hoped that as the new cyst is smaller, the tube may have recovered some and filled some more, but to not fill at all is a bit of a worry. that said, it could have gone in spasm, as can happen.

*Bethan* - oh yes, one tube working is enough for me! Just need the clarification that the left did indeed spill - if so, the future looks bright! I may try calling them next week, to see if they can tell me - not sure I can wait till 7th Feb!

*Ruthieshmoo* - Why have they said hubby can't come in with you? Is it just a straight forward HSG you are having? If so, there should be no reason why he can't come in the room - I'd put your foot down if I were you! No, I didn't need any painkillers either before or after - maybe I should have done and it's definitly something I will have next time - or rather at least a local anesthetic!!


----------



## Kamac80

hi all

Tamsin - u poor thing - i had really intense pain as well and started crying a bit (feel like a wimp now!!) but it went away when she was deflating the balloon. You were lucky to have your hubby in i wasnt allowed but i would preferred for him to have been there holding my hand rather than a nurse although she was really nice  

kate


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Had a thought today that has made me worried again!!! 
I get the impression that the more damagde the more it hurts? Well this makes me freak a little as I only have one tube left and I know  that it is covered in adhesions and part of it is coiled around my ovary!! feel low now and think whats the pont! my tube is never going to work! 

Does the HSG let you know if everyting else is ok? all the other important bits? 

Gosh i gtot oget me out of this slump! sorry to moan!
Ruth x


----------



## Bunjack

Ruth - 

don't suppose anyone can answer that unless they have had several hsgs with differing results ie then able to compare. 

All I can say is its more of a discomfort than a pain, and nowhere near as bad as labour (mind you they give you drugs for that!) and it passes real quick - honest! Take some pain relief before you go in that may help. If it was that bad they wouldn't be doing it as an outpatient proceedure. Don't spend your time before it worrying just take the day as it comes and look forward to a cup of tea and some chocolate after (even if it doesn't hurt 'cos its nice anyhow!!)

She only told me about the tubes and uterus. I think the consultant goes into more detail later. 

Last time round I had a laparoscopy which also didn't hurt cos you were under GA - but the recovery was a few days rest so I'd recomend this one (although I'll be miffed if I have to move onto a lap!!) 

On the positive I was told sometimes doing this can 'clean' the tube out so it may be good news and the pressure of the dye may help. 

Got to be positive Hun - try not to get too stressed at this stage

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Thanks for that Bethan, it;s typical of me to worry before something has even happend yet!

Ruth x


----------



## bendybird

Im so worried about mine....they'll see my bits    

Bendybird


----------



## Bunjack

Hi Bendybird - they're gonna see plenty of those whether you need further treatment or conceive naturally - its not an elegant experience!

Always remember asking the bloke stitching me up after giving birth - do you discuss your work at dinner parties? (remember I'd had several hours of gas and air!)

Ruth - let us  know when you get your date (Mon pm only!!!!!)

take care

Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi *Ruth*,

Yeah agree with Bethan, don't take my example as the norm! Most are straightforward, with little pain etc. It was more discomfort than pain, but let's just say it was very, very, very uncomfortable for me!! Like my ovaries and tube were about to explode out of my skin!

Try to remain openminded if you can, that's how I went into it. And again, put your foot down about hubby being in the room, sight my example if you have to.

Good Luck!

*Bendybird* - yes, sadly being a women, all dignity is lost when it comes to reproduction and why it is that Gynae's are 99% of the time, MEN!!!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - got a letter today saying when I can go to clinic to discuss my hsg results - you'll like this - 1st June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5 months to look at the results?

Not happy - dh on phone now!!

Hope you're all able to get something quicker

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan i think someone is having a laugh with u!!!

Ruth it will be fine honestly as im sure childbirth is worse!!!

Speak soon

Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bethan - that is just madness!  Hope you manage to get it shifted.

I've been thinking about my follow up appt for 7th Feb - I think that may have been my fault - think I had my dates confused and actually asked for that date, thinking it was 2 weeks afterwards, but it is in fact 3!  I made the appt when I popped in, just before Xmas, to collect my drugs for the HSG!!  DOH!!!


----------



## Bunjack

Got to keep this thread going!

DH rang NHS last week - they'll put me on emergency list therefore might be before June (!) 
DH rang same consultant but his private sec - can we see him elsewhere - answer 'don't know!'
She rang back Mon morning - we don't have to go to see him he's going to get the results and ring me in a couple of days. 

I take things literally so now its a a couple of days later and no phone call (!) I'm off to my GP on Friday for the full referral letter to Care in Notts - I can't spend another 6 months pottering round wondering what if?

I feel so much more in control now - mind you not spoken to anyone professional yet so lets see!!

Hope you're all bearing up - been very emotional since the test and now I know my AF is due again I'm fed up again - lucky for dh he's away


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i'm still waiting for mine!!


----------



## bendybird

Hi,

I posted on the clomid board but didnt seem to get much response.  I was hoping some of you ladies could answer a question.  HSG booked on CD 8, ovulate on CD 15-16.  Can i TTC after i have had the HSG or is it recommended that you wait for the next cycle.  hopefully it will be a good outcome and my remaining tube will be clear so i would ideally like to try that month while it is clear of anything..... i will ask when i go but just wanted to know before hand.

Thanks ladies,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi BB,

Think it all depends on you and how quickly you stop bleeding / are having cramps.  But I had my HSG on CD13, and we were back TTC on the eve of CD14!!  Luckily virtually no cramps afterwards, despite being in agony during it, plus only one lot of blood loss, immedialtely post HSG!  We dtd on CD15 too, which is when I got a +ive OPK and had my O cramps, so now we wait, to see if the HSG helped flushed things in my left tube or not!!!!

Most I know carry on TTC the same month!

Good luck and hope it goes well....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi bendybird -
I would check with whoever is doing your hsg - the lady who did mine told me categorically NOT to ttc for the rest of the month as I'd just had an x-ray which could have an affect on the egg due to be released. I'm very clear on this cos we had a good giggle about how pleased dh would be that he had a months respite!

Just thought you'd like to know as there seems to be a difference of opinion so you'd best check with someone medically trained!

The hsg itself is fine, hope you get the results that you need!

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Great that they all sing from the same hymn sheet aye Bethan - NOT!!! LOL  Has a valid point about the x-ray and potential damage to the egg I s'pose, but with most things, it's only a risk, not a guarentee!

To be honest, mine didn't say not to TTC, but then didn't say "go make hay while the sunshines" either...so I just went with instinct!!  Plus DH felt he'd waited long enough!!!


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan yes u are right need to keep this thread going!

I cant believe u have to wait so long for a follow up appointment that is really bad. I only have 6 days left before mine! Then hopefully we can get the ball rolling and take the next step

Bendybird - i was told after my HSG not to ttc for 7 days and my god yesturday my hubby didnt know what had hit him!!!!

Shouldwood i hope u dont have to wait for long. My god only 2 days till australia u lucky devil  

Nite all

Kate  xxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Yes keep the thread going!! So we can talk about results and what next etc.... as all the Doc's seem t say differnt things this place gives us the chance to have the full pic! 

They have put back my apt with the consulant until 16th March!!!! because of my HSG dates draggingon! but that's their fault not mine....

DP got his   test on the 8th ..... just my one HSG to go as all bloods done now!
Look forward to compairing notes!!
R xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi ruth hope your DP test goes ok

Just a flying visit

Kate


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all! 

just to update you (bet you're fed up of this by now - I know I am!!) 

No phone call from consultant all last week (not really surprised after all this! ) So toddle off to GP on Friday only to find she has a letter from Consultant (didn't bother sending it to me!) saying as one tube was inconclusive and one clear we have 3 options - laparoscopy, do nothing and keep trying naturally or do no further investigations and go for IVF.  

No great support anywhere about which was best option - how long do you reckon it'd take to wait for a lap and dye and then the results - the HSG took best part of 6 months all in! So dh rang consultants sec and asked for letter to Notts CARE to be written. Normally they take 6 weeks for 1st appointment although they are currently moving anyhow, so may be a little longer. I'm presuming if they think it need a lap they'll be able to sort that anyhow. 

Just hope the message gets passed on and he writes the letter! 

Hope you're all feeling ok - my AF arrived today so hitting the choc and feeling sorry for myself - although not sure why as been celibate this month    

anyhow - take care all and keep us up tp date with your progress! 

Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi All,

Well it was a BFN for me this morning!  AF not due till Weds, but with this blood clotting thing, if I am PG, I need to get the blood thinners going a.s.a.p.! Tested with a FR HPT, so pretty sure it's accurate.
Stupidly I'd convinced myself that the bit of breast tenderness I had, was an early PG symptom, but in reality it's probably partly pre-AF and partly muscle ache from the swimming I did over the weekend!! 

Anyway, as always happens, pre-AF symptoms start showing up not long afterwards - have got some cramping now - why does that always happen? - BFN followed by AF or symptoms of AF!! 

I've got weigh in, at WW on Weds night too, so am going to have to go on a starvation diet between now and then, as don't want to see a gain, as I always seem to bloat at AF! That'd depress me even further!!!

*Bethan* - sorry to hear that your Cons didn't bother to share the HSG results with you, although glad you know now! Hmmmm seems you're in a similar situation to me then, as I suspect mine will say, right tube blocked, left one inconclusive, (hope I'm proved wrong about the left one!), so like you, will probably have option of more invasive surgery to try and clear blockage, then TTC naturally, or cut to the chase and go straight to IVF - not that, that is an easy option!!

I know now why I made the follow up appt on 7th Feb, it's coz I have a meeting tomorrow and knew I couldn't cope with going to the hosp, (possibily having not so great results), then straight into a heavy meeting, so pushed it back another week. Clinic is only on a Tuesday!

*Kate* - Not long now till you get your results!! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Kamac80

hi girlies xxx

*Bethan* - u poor thing - what are they doing not sending u a letter?!! Dont eat too much chocolate now AF has arrived, save some for me for when my AF arrives a week today!!! I am not bored so keep me updated 

*Tamsin * - How are u getting on at WW? I know only 2 days now - was looking forward to the appointment but worried now incase something is wrong!!

Chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

*Kate* - It's going well thanks - WW that is! - First Weight In / Class was on 4 Jan. Lost 5.5 lbs the 1st week, stayed the same the 2nd week and lost 4lbs last week.  Hence my fear of gaining!


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin that is good as u havnt put on any weight since joining

I have only lost 3 pounds since 3 weeks ago but my heart isnt in it at the moment!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Kamac


Wishing u lots of  for ur appt tomorrow for the results of the hsg

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi emily thankyou hun - i am feeling ok now about it all


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Good Luck for today Kate!
Let us know how it goes

AF showed up for me today   Still on the bright side, another 28 day cycle


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin

Well the doc said my HSG was all clear so thats good - had another blood test done today to see if i am still ovulating as i had the last one done about a yr ago - she also said that my scan was fine and that i am immune to rubella! So.......

DH now has to do his private SA and then once we get the results of that we go onto the next step!

Although today the doc said that it looks like ICSI for us although as i am under 36 we will have to pay for it and it will be about £3000! I nearly fell off the chair! So dont know what to do now as we dont have that kind of money and will never have that kind of money!

Still i guess i need to keep  

Kate xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Kate,

Excellent news about the HSG results!

Not having seriously looked into IVF / ICSI yet I'm unsure of the rules - so are you saying you have to be over 36 to have NHS funded attempt/s??

Good luck with DH's S.A. - think we're gonna get DH checkd out too!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Kate - 
great news well done! 

bad news re funding - although I'ma lttle confused too - seems silly they are saying they'd pay if you were over 36, whereas surely you'd have more chance if under? Might be more you could find out about this at some stage!

As you say you have to keep smiling and something will sort itself out!

Good luck to you and Tamsin (or should I say your dh's) with the SA tests too - let us know how they get on!
take crae all

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin and bethan - thankyou for the positive vibes xx

Im glad i have u guys to moan and chat to  

Well apparently yes u have to be over 36 to get free treatment, have a BMI of between 25 and 30 and non smokers as well as never have paid for any previous treatment. So as we are both well under 36, have BMI's over 30 and hubby occasionally smokes we are screwed there!!

Also it depends on where u are in the country as i was told that if you live beyond Sheffield then u normally get 3 free goes at treatment but as i am very south of Sheffield thats why we have to pay!! We have considered that when i qualify in 2 yrs that we will move to Scotland where hubby is from as we would get 3 free goes there but have also considered that when i am having the ICSI that i donate some eggs at the same time as ppl pay for these and therefore this money would pay for the ICSI treatment.

Have also been told that if u are over 36 there is only around 10% of IVF, etc treatment working so yes it does seem unfair that they get it free when it would be more sucessful on someone my age of 25!!

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all HSG girlies (what should we call ourselves now we're beginning to get through that hurdle?) 

This weeks update (I have finally flipped to laughter every time I have a medical phone call now) My GP rang and told me off for not booking in for my and dh screening blood tests and FSH test that the consultant told me to have. I asked what she meant and she had had a letter from him (2 weeks running he has written to her and not me!!!!!) 

Still good news is finally we've been referred and just waiting for the appointment (6 weeks approx) having tests in meantime. 

i know how lucky we are 'cos we started a baby fund once we'd got married and we've been paying into it ever since - as we were lucky with dd being a natural although slow conception(!) we have enough for a few goes - just as well as NHS wont touch us cos we have a child (not compaining that fair enough - the 36year old rule I still don't get though!) 

Still hoping for the miracle that may mean we can spend the money travelling the world instead ;-)

Fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust   your way - keep in touch 

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan - will have to think of a new name i think for us!!

Glad u finally have an appointment sorted even if it is in 6 weeks time!!

Never thought of a baby fund as always thought that i would be ok and at 16 u think the world is simple and that u will fall in love, marry and have babies!! How wrong was i?!! I always use to be good and i saved £3000 in one yr when i was 18 and then went and brought a car!!!!

Still heres praying and wishing (which i do a lot of now!!) that we get a natural BFP soon xxx

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Everyone / Fellow HSG Ladies!

Well it's "D" day for me tomorrow! Am kind of prepared for what he'll say, but am still trying to keep an open mind! I'll also get to find out how much, if at all, my new cyst has grown! All this info will be handy for my new Gynae appt on Thursday! I'm seeing him primarily as I just don't just St M's with the management of my new cyst and so thought I'd go see the guy who removed my last one. Plus am hoping he may have some new ideas as to why I'm not falling PG, a kind of 2nd opinion. As I say, most would now be turning to IVF in my position, but obviously my BMI is way too high, even for private, so until I lose the weight my options are pretty limited! Still, am not doing too bad in that dept, having lost 10lbs so far.

*Bethan* - so reading between the lines I take it you've decided to go down the IVF route then? Am surprised you have to wait 6 weeks though or are the investigations side on the NHS? As you say, is great that you were conscientious (sp?) enough to save! Fingers crossed you won't need to use it though, coz you'll fall naturally!

*Kate* - Thanks for the clarity on the clinical critieria for IVF. Does sound daft doesn't it.....the older you are, the less % chance of it working, yet won't offer it to younger ladies! I contacted my local PCT and asked what their clinical criteria was - am waiting to hear! Will ask at St M's tomorrow and my local Gynae on Thurs.

Anyway, I'll end here, as I'm rambling! Will post how I get on tomorrow evening!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Tamsin - 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow - hope it all goes well! 
Seems a good plan to get more than one opinion - and if you're happy with one person seems sensible to get back to him. 

Yes we've decided to attempt the IVF route although it may change once we get there! The 6 week wait is only cos of the referral from NHS to private! And the clinic is moving so it may get held up with that I suppose - but I feel like we've been proactive anyhow. And you never know something may happen in the meantime  

Re the baby fund - thats what comes of being married to someone in financial services - he can't mend a car but he can set up funds for everything we may ever need - baby, holiday, house, car, pension etc! We first set up the baby fund to pay for cot / pram etc but were able to get by without using it (glad for that now) If we get pregnant without it I'm off on a round the world tour before baby comes (ever optimistic!! )

Anyhow - fingers crossed for you Tamsin

Kate - keep trying Hun!

Ruth, bendybird and shouldwood - hope your plans all going ok too. 

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - good luck for 2moro let us know how it goes and for thursday

We have now decided to start doing things to the house to take our mind off the baby making game and it mite make us feel better! 

Not much to say today but thought i would pop my head in!!

Ahh - went to a police ball on saturday and got very very very drunk!! Will put a piccie on my file once i have got the film developed!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hiya All,

Tasmin - Hope everything went ok?

Because my HSG hasn't happend yet   they put my apt with the consultant back to March 16th... I excepted this BUT then got another letter yesterday saying that they will have to move our apt to the end of April!   This means that I will hopfully have HSG soon but wait ages for results!!!! 

Sorry to moan feeling really stressed out... got a new job at work with more responsibility and DP and I are moving flat on the 25th (with higher rent and bills) all to much at the mo...

Plus a woman I know due around same time as me just had a little girl..   Happy for her though..
My EDD is Feb 14th... so odd time really..

Anyhooo hope your all relaxing!
R x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

sorry I meant EDD WAS 14th feb... wishfull thinking!


----------



## Bunjack

Blimey Ruth what a bummer time for EDD - hope DP has something suitably sweet planned as a romantic day ( do you need him to be hinted at ;-) )

Just take each day as  it comes - the HSG will be here soon and so will your appointment - try to enjoy new job and new flat for now!

Good luck hun  

take care 

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi ruth - good luck with the move

Hope u get your HSG soon - they were good with me and pretty much said how the HSG went on the day and when i had the follow up appointment the same was said that it was clear

Kate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Apologies for delay in posting, but it's been a bit manic since I got back from my appt!

Basically good news, in that, although as suspected right tube is totally blocked, the left it appears not only filled quickly, but also spilled! Hoorah! So it seems I have one functioning tube and thus do at least have a 50/50, (not sure of actual % rate), chance of conceiving naturally.

He said it would not be worth trying to unblock the right one, as it is likely to be a fruitless task as all the while there is a cyst there, the tube will be stretched and swollen and thus blocked. I'd already discussed removing the 3rd accessory ovary, where the cyst is growing on, with the other Con, (who I see on Thursday), but he concluded it would be too riskier surgery, causing likely adhesions and potential blood clots

So, we have no choice but to carry on with the weight loss, as they can do nothing more for me until I get to the desired BMI of 30 or less - currently at 42!! Not a nice thing, but a case of having no other option available!

My Con today was very encouraging and wrote out the plan etc - which is to basically lose as much as I can, as quickly as it is safely possible to do and then go back and see him once I achieved the goal of at least 74kg - currently 105kg!

In the meantime contact my PCT and find out their clinical criteria for IVF, what hospitals they are contracted to use etc, so I'm forewarned. Obviously we will try our very damndest to get it on the NHS, but if not possible, we will have no choice but to pay!

However, in the meantime, get busy doing plenty of the mattress mambo (!!), in the hope that we manage to fall naturally! Which of course would be the best result and the first hurdle overcome. Then it'll just be trying to keep the pregnancy!!

Thanks for all your kind words and vibes! They obviously worked!

*Bethan* - Thanks for the 6 week wait explanation! Had to laugh at your summary of your DH - mine is the exact opposite - very practical in most areas, but hopeless with money - I blame his parents!!!

*Kate* - Good idea about doing things to take your mind off the baby making business! Once DH's racing season starts, life will become even more manic than it is now, so am hopng not thinking about it works here too! Glad you had a good night Saturday night! Look forward to seeing the evidence!!

*Ruthie* - Hi! sorry to hear about you still being mucked about with your HSG and appts. Hope your new job and the move goes ok, I know how stressful all that can be - but maybe also a welcome distraction!? ^hug^

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin so half good news then that one tube is ok?

What does your hubby race? Cars i take it? Or am i being an  

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Kate,

Yes, he races a 1974 Series II Jaguar XJS Saloon.  He works for Jaguar, so is a natural choice!!  He came 3rd in his class and 7th overall last year. So not bad for his first season.  Obviously hoping to do better this year!  Last year we mainly roughed it in a tent, but we've bought a caravan now, so luxury in comparison!  I'm quite looking forward to it, if I'm honest!

It's Weight In at WW tonight, and I'm already anxious - am 4lbs away from my 1st stone, so would love to reach it tonight!

How are you today?

Tamsin
x


----------



## bethan_s

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me posting here but aren't sure were I fit in..   
I was on CD1 yesterday so rang up the hospital for a scan as I was told,
to find that it is a HSG I am actually having!! But there is no clear appts for me so have to wait until next mth... Is this what usually happens. I am very nervous as I haven't had one before and I know the outcome of having it will be if we have Ivf this year. Could someone tell me how long does a hsg take.. thank you! Advice much appreciated.

xxxx
Ps I know a hsg is a scan   but I just assumed they meant a ultrasound scan


----------



## Bunjack

Hi there Bethan (thats 2 of us now!) 

Waiting for an HSG seems usual as various clinics seem to be not geare dup for a normal female cycle and only do them on certain days (!)

If you mean how long does the actual procedure take mine was only 20 minutes or so but was tole to allow a couple of hours for waiting times etc. 

Don't be nervous - its not particularly enjoyable but more of a discomfort rather than pain. Its like a smear test and then x-ray. 

Keep us informed about when you're going in and your results - we're very friendly here and in a similar boat!!

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - sounds quite good travelling round with your other half and watching him race? Let me know how u get on at WW tonite? I am ok hun been bowling today with hubby and whipped his ass as usual!! Have figured that this a great sport for loseing some weight!!!

hi and welcome bethan S - i had to wait 2 months for my HSG as like bethan says when your AF starts they only do HSG on certain days so doesnt always fit in - i did lie slightly as i knew they done them on a monday so i made out i came on my AF on the saturday when really it was about 30 hours later!! But mine was all fine and it was clear - it took quite a long time as they couldnt find the right size catheter and were fiddling about and oh my god when they shoot the dye in it did really hurt me but then ppl have different pain thresholds and as i am a nurse we are the worse patients anyway!!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Finally found time to fill you in on how today's appt!

Got to my Appt on time, only to find that they had no record of my appt! Great start! It transpired that when I phoned up last month to change another appt at the hospital, for something different, the idiot receptionist at the time, cancelled my Gynae appt instead! No wonder there was so much confusion at the other appt and they didn't have my notes there to hand!! Anyway, thankfully they got someone to go and retrieve my notes again and I was fitted in. Ah the joys of having to go and sit in a Gynae Clinic waiting room, surrounded by lots of heavily pregnant women - NOT!!

I waited about 45mins - 1 hour, (they were under staffed and busy!) and was finally seen by my Gynae Consultant. I'd just started to speak, when the phone rang, he answered, had his conversation and then hung up. Started speaking again, when the phone went again. Again he had his convo and hung up. I should say at this point that he was the only Gynae Consultant in Clinic today and they only had one other SHO. They had already put out an urgent plea to any other SHOs to come and help with clinic, as soon as they'd finished their rounds!!! Yep, it was gonna be one of those days!

Anyway finally got talking when blow me down, his pager goes off! Cue emergency dash to labour ward to give the diagnosis that a lady needed an emergency c section! Good old NHS and lack of professional medical staff and so the one's that are left, are super stretched!!

Finally he comes back after about 10-15 mins and our consultation is finally able to happen!

He has referred me for a special TVS (Trans-Vaginal Scan), with a specialist in cysts who then should be able to tell me more detail about my cyst, whether it would have any effect on a future pregnancy, when he may need to aspirate it etc. This should be within the next 4 weeks. Thankfully the new cyst has remained the same size since post Op.

He said my chances of conceiving naturally with just one tube were still good, not as ideal as having two tubes obviously, but higher than 50%! As well as obviously the eggs leaving the left ovary and going down my clear left tube, eggs can also leave the right ovary and basically hop across and be sucked up by the left tube too, iykwim! Yes, this can happen! The other Con on Tuesday said the same thing!

Sooooo, I then went on about the IVF and he stopped me and said, I'd have to go to my G.P. to discuss that and for a referral. I should also say here, that just before I left for my appt, the PCT lady called me and gave me the clinical criteria, for IVF Referral, for my area and all, bar the weight issue, we are eligible for.

So all in all another positive appt! Wow what a week aye!

*Kate* - Cool, I love bowing - assume you mean the 10 pin type? Sure hope it helps with the weight loss! I so know what it's like when you are not in that right frame of mind! Oh yeah, I lost 2.5 lbs at WW last night! So only another 1.5lbs and it'll be my 1st stone! Hubby lost 1lb!

*Bethan_s* - Hi and welcome to our little home! Think the other ladies have pretty much covered your Q's! But Keep us posted about your HSG!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Wow Tasmin what a day!  
Good Ol' NHS ay... glad yo had good news though so will be sending loads of baby dust your way and fingers crosed that you get your bean without any more nasty pocking and rpoding! (well you can have nice pocking and proding   sorry tmi)

Ruth x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - what a day for u!!! Good old NHS - i **** them off so much and i work for them! That is actually quite unprofessional though keep answering the phone, etc. I went with my friend to the outpatients department with her today for a check up (this is at the hospital we both work in) and her apppointment was suppose to be at 10.15am and she didnt get called in until 11.45am!! That is terrible!!

Also well done for loseing some more weight  

Kate xx


----------



## bethan_s

Hi,

Cant sleep so just popped on to see what you have all been up to... Thank you for making me feel welcome!!   

Tasmin: Wow what a day! All went well in the end though sounds like good news... loads of fairy dust to you!! Also my hubby would love to race a car like that.. I can just imagine you there at the finishing line with a flag!! lol 

Hi to everyone else!
Take care, B x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan_s hope u managed to get a good nites sleep in the end - what are u up to this weekend?

I am going to a rugby match tomorrow but nothing today just resting!!

Hope the rest of u are all ok - feel like i shouldnt be on this thread anymore as ive had my HSG and it was clear!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - 
hope the weekend brings enough R & R to keep us all going - especially you Tamsin- loads of sympathy for a crap day! But at least your another step closer to the next stage! and glad he had some good news for you after all that!

Enjoy the rugby tomorrow Kate - we're off to Nottingham for football today so at least I can practise the route to the CARE clinic there when the appointment comes! 

Don't leave the thread Kate - think we've been through enough together already!

Bethan s - hope you got to sleep after all!

take care all 

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan enjoy the football - my team won 2-0 last nite yippee!! Thats 32 games unbeaten now think we are making a new record!!

I wont leave the thread as i love it here too much!! Plus when we all get our BFP's we will all be on a new thread  

Kate xx


----------



## bethan_s

Hi Everyone,

Bethan: Hope you enjoyed the footie! I only ever watch it when it is a big game like the world cup or something.. I haven't a clue about sport.. Quite like the idea of watching loads of hunking men running around in shorts though!  How did your practice run go to CARE?

Kate: glad to hear your team won hun!   I know I haven't been here long but I am sure everyone would miss you if you went..   so glad you are staying!! Great news on your hsg been clear!  

and yes I finally got to sleep having lots of problems sleeping recently   Any good ideas for relaxing anyone? I always read but even thats not helping! Well I have had my 3yr old niece this wkend so been to a playcentre with her today.Had a nice time, went with my step-daughter so they had lots of fun while I had several cups of coffee!   Dh and I both working tomorrow. Not so bad though because I think I am going to the cinema. ( I am a support worker for people with Learning disabilities) Anyway hope you all have a great wkend.. and get loads of   in..!  

Take care, B x


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - 
on a high my team won 2-1 and the drive to Nottingham seemed quite good - just got to get the appointment through now! (quite good leg phaugh factor there today   )
Been for a meal on way home and treated myself to 2 drinks (haven't drunk for so long I'm a little tipsy!!) DH typing up report for internet site so popped into see how you all were. 

Kate - stay with us please - even if we have to think up a new name! Footie - reading per chance? doing well if so! and who's the rugby then - London Irish?

Bethan s - sounds like a good day - you'll sleep well tonight! Hope work is fun at the pictures (good work if you can get it!) 

anyhow off to see if dh finished yet (dd away at Grans)    

take care all 

Bethan x


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies,

I know it sounds like I'm being a baby and i have had internal scans before but I'm really nervous about my HSG tomorrow.  When i had my ectopic, i had no time to think about the internals / scans as it was happening there and then.  I'm so nervous about it tomorrow...i know its silly as they do it all the time and mine is no different to anyone else's but i don't want them to see it!! I'm going to be totally hopeless tomo Embarassed Embarassed

I'm going to get a really gorgeous young man i just know it.........

I'm not going to sleep at all tonight and will be a bag of nerves tomorrow at work....oh and nother thing, i have my appointment at half 2 and i have to be back at work by 4.....how long does the procedure normally take?

And do you have to lay on your side....the more i think about it the more im getting worked up....will i be in a gown or just left naked down there during procedure?? omg im going to go get a glass of wine

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Everyone,

Wow, what a hectic weekend! Out alot of yesterday, doing shopping, running errands etc, then today, started off with swimming, then back home for some breakky and some watching of a Little Britain DVD and then off again to get a load of new chrome accessories for our bathroom! Then it was back to fit it all! Still got one or two bits to get, but it's looking so different already  Amazing how a few new bits, can transform a place! Next project, spruce up the kitchen!!

*Kate* - glad to hear you enjoyed your rugby game! Hey, and don't you dare leave this thread! Bethan and I have also had our HSG's now, so we're in the same boat!

*bethan_s* - That's nice that you had your niece to stay - I used to love it when my nephews were that age  How old is yout step-daughter? Let us know what film you see, if you go!

*Bethan* - glad you enjoyed your footy game! DH can't stand footy and rugby, he's an out and out petrolhead I'm afriad! He bought a Range Rover a couple of weeks ago - not a brand new one I hasten to add - and I had a drive of it today - was like driving a bus!! LOL

*BB* - Lots of luck tomorrow! Try not to worry, I'm sure you'll be fine. Assuming everything goes according to plan, it should only take about 20mins - 30mins. You normally just lie on your back. Yes you're normally asked to change into a gown and to undress from the waist down only. I'm afraid, given the nature of the procedure, there isn't much room for modesty, but am sure whoever is doing it will try and be as descreet as possible. Just think, by this time tomorrow, it'll all be over!

Hope you're all having a great weekend!?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Bendybird - 

First off - don't feel embarassed about feeling nervous   - I think I speak for the others that we all did hence why we were writing on here!

If you get a gorgeous young man then you're bloody lucky!!

My procedure took 20 minutes but I suppose there is no guarentees particularly if there's a delay in getting it started. 
I had to wear a gown hitched up to my knees and then nothing else on but lying flat on your back. They cover up everything except what they need to see - remember they do procedures like this all the time and won't be 'looking' at you !!!

Try to chill out a bit tonight (wine allowed I think!) - by this time tomorrow it'll all be over and you'll wonder why you were worrying! Just remember we are all thinking of you   and let us know how it all went. 

Take care Hun 

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls so many posts since i last posted!! Well 5 posts anyway!! The rugby was good today thankyou but we lost 9 - 6!

*Bethan* - yes it is Reading i support!! hee hee!! Always have done since i was about 14  Glad the trip went ok and 2 drinks?!! Naughty girl!

*Bendybird* - good luck for tomorrow u will be fine honestly - i know its easy for me to say but try and relax as it does make u feel better 

*Tamsin* - u busy little bee u! I wont leave hun i promise i would miss u girls soooooooooooooooooooooo much xxx

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird

And please tell me there arent any stirups

lol

Bendybird


----------



## Bunjack

NO STIRRUPS!!!!!!


----------



## bendybird

Phew thank god for that......i really hope i have a women doctor!!

Will post tomorrow, thanks for being so supportive, i really mean that"

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Bendybird! I hope yours went well today! ...

I have finally got mine sorted out and it will be next Monday afternoon! They are doing it on Day 10 but said that would be OK? What cycle day did everyone have there's on?? 
Can't wait to till this is all over and get to chat with you all about what happens next !

SENDING LOADS OF BABY DUST!!!  
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ruthie,

Woohoo! - well done on getting your HSG finally sorted!  
CD10 is perfect for an HSG.  I had mine on CD13.
Funny how HSG's always seem to happen on a Monday isn't it - even given the fact we are at different hospitals!!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin totally agree with u about why they have HSG on a monday!! Seeing like u said we are all at different hospitals!!

Good luck for today bendybird and post on here later xx

Hi ruth glad u have yours now! I had mine on CD7 so i dont think there is an exact day they can do it on.

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Just a quick one!!

Bendybird which hospital are u having your HSG at?

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies

I had my HSG and it wasnt too bad.i had a lady which was really good too,

The only thing was is that she asked me if i was sure i had my left tube removed when i had my ectopic??  When i said yes, she said are you sure you have your right tube?

That has worried me...

Oh and what a horrible horrible pain i felt!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well i missed my HSG!!! again this month as on hol!!!  and it will be day 11 before I get home!! typical now jsut got to hope have another before my follow up in april


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi *BB*,

Glad to hear that all went well with your HSG afterall. OMG - that is a worry, is she trying to say you have no tubes at all? Or was that just initially, when she started the procedure? Normally, they should be able to give you a rough idea of how things are looking during the procedure itself? How long have you got to wait for the full results then?

*shouldwood* - Worry about the HSG when you get home - just enjoy your holiday!!! When are you due home?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Bendybird... that all sounds a little confusing? When is your follow up appt so you can bring it up there and get some answer's....

Shouldwood - Our followup appts are at the same time so even tho I got my HSG next Mon we can compair notes at the same time!! Enjoy your holls! 

R xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Afternoon ladies! How are u all today? I have been working but home now!!

Bendybird - glad it went ok today with your HSG - i see u are in Hampshire and i work in Hampshire which is why i was asking which hospital u had your HSG done at?

Shouldwood - how is australia?

Well take care - no news with me

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird

Yes, it was very odd how she was questioning me....She just kept asking me if i was sure it was my left tube that was taken.  I asked if my right one was ok and she didnt respond. I will get results through a letter from my consultant which i think is pretty crap. i was cross that she didnt give anthing away.its my body at the end of the day.....i hate waiting for things like this... 

Im at basingstoke north hampshire  hospital but am being referrred to frimley so my next consultant appiontment is af frimley park.

Im so glad i found this thread!!
love, luck and baby dust, Bendybird.


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all -

Hope you all had a suitably romantic day yesterday 

Very excited I got my pack through today from CARE in Nottingham - appointment is on 3rd March (only 3 weeks now!!)

Looks like life is moving along for some of you -

*Ruthie * - fingers crossed for next Monday for you - hope all things are strightforward and its not as bad as you might think.

*Bendybird * - try not to get too stressed Hun - she may have had the x-ray back to front or something  Hope the consultant write to you soon.

*Shouldwood * - very jealous of your hols - have a VB or 2 for me down under!

*Bethan s* - how it all going with you?

*Kate and Tamsin * Hope you two are doing okay as well - keep us up to date on whats going on.

Off swimming now with dd and 2 nephews!

really must change this thread to something new when we have all been through the HSGs 

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

Hi all hope u are ok?

well hubby cheered me up last nite by surprising me with some flowers and champagne and then taking me to the pub to watch Arsenal lose! I wore my shirt but wish i hadnt of done!!!

*Bendybird* - i work at Basingstoke! Sounds about right if they got your xray round the wrong way!!

*Bethan* - yeah we need a new thread soon once everyone has had their HSG's i will ask one of the moderators to see what they can do about it.

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

will be home on sundaY!!! not long now Oz is nice jsut not quite ashot as it should be tehy havin a cold summer! typical lol


----------



## bendybird

Im bored of wating for results now....

Only been a few days too

 

Bendybird


----------



## Kamac80

hey bendybird it will be fine - have u got anything to do in the meantime that will keep u busy?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Oh they have out our appt with the consultan back again! by another 4 weeks!

Still got the HSG on Mon but will have to wait until April 20th for results!!

Fingers crossed they wont do it again!

Looking forward to joing you gal's and moving on from HSG!!
R x


----------



## Bunjack

Ruth - These delays are just sooooooooooo infuriating!

For whats its worth the consultants letter I got said exactly the same as the lady who did my HSG so you'll probably get a good idea then. Another idea might be to get your GP to find out the results of you'd like to know earlier although s/he mioght not be able to help in understanding then other than the basics.  

Good luck for Monday - seen be here - have a good relaxing weekend

Take Care

Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been AWOL, but things have been a bit stressful round here. DH came home Valentine's night with some worrying news about his job. It's still all to be ironed out, and may yet all work out ok, but it's worrying non the less, till we know either way - will go into detail another time!

So needless to say V's night was ruined! Thankfully we had done the card exchanging and DH had got me some flowers etc, in the morning, so it was only the evening that turned sour! Still, gonna try and make up for it this weekend!

Anyway, I'm now in obsessed mode!! Yesterday, purely by chance, coz it was CD16 and I hadn't had my familair O cramps, I did an OPK and well, got a +ive  Today I did finally get my usual O cramps, been hormonal, had lots of wet cm etc...(TMI!)! Anyway, we had dtd yesterday morning, but we haven't been able to do it since (various reasons) and now I'm paranoid we've missed it!?! I'm hopng DH is in the mood later!! LOL The 2WW is gonna be a nightmare!!

*Bethan* - Great news about the CARE pack coming through! 3rd March will be here before you know it! Hope you enjoyed your swimming? I'm intending to go tomorrow morning 

*Kate* - Sounds like you had a good night! My bro is an Arsenal fan!

*BB * - That wait for the resuls is a nightmare isn't it.....hope you don't have too much of a wait.

*shouldwood* - Wahay, enjoy your last few hours..and hope you have a safe flight home!

*Ruthieshmoo* - Bummer about the long wait hon! Hope they can somehow get them to you, before your April appt. Not long till your HSG now huh!

Bye for now,

Tamsin
xx
P.S. One bit of good news - we both hit the stone mark at WW this week. I lost 2.5 lbs and DH lost 3.5lbs. I've now lost 15lbs and DH 17lbs, in 6 weeks


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls hope u are having a good weekend - its karaoke nite at the pub tonite so should be a laugh!! By the way the pub is like 5 mins down the road by walking!!!

Hi tamsin - thats cool that your bro supports Arsenal! I am really a true Reading fan and they lost last nite after 33 games unbeaten!! I have bought some OPK's to try for the first time as im willing to give anything a go now!!!

Speak soon

Kate xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi ya,

Hope you all had a good weekend? Ours was pretty quiet really. Met up with a pal for coffee yesterday - she's 27 wks PG now, after 4 m/c's, so gives me hope! Neither of us can believe she's got this far! Her sister gave birth to twin girls on Saturday too - after IVF treatment! She already has an almost 2 yr old, also born thru IVF  So there are positive stories too!

*Kate* - How was the Kareeokee night in the end? Did it live up to expectations?

*Ruthie* - Hope the HSG goes ok - post an update on how it went when you can!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - well i sang in the karaoke (badly!!) and i was sober so ive proved i can be game for a laugh without a drink in me!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

LOL - good for you Kate!  By the way, how was your nephews 1st birthday party yesterday?  Assuming he had one?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hey Tasmin, Bethan, Kate, Bendybird and Shouldwould...... 

Had the HSG this afternoon (and yes I shall agree with all that it was very undignified!! LOL)

It hurt a little but not alot they had prescribed me a painkiller to take an hour before HSG so that may have helped..... They had to start twice as the lady doing it kept letting slip out so had to keep putting back in! sorry TMI!!!

Anyhooo they gave me NO indication of how it is in there what so ever! I asked if my remaining tube filled or spilled and they said it was best to wait for the Dr to talk to me ... so this has left me feeling a little unnerved and worried that it must be bad news....? 

Shall have to wait till April 20th to find out! aghhhhh such a long wait!

Kate : Sober Karaoke! brave of u!!
Tasmin: Well done on the weight loss! you will have to let me know your secrete!
Bethan: When do u have your first appt with CARE?

Sending loads of baby dust out to all ladies in waiting!!  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ruthie,

Glad to hear the HSG went well!  How frustrating that they weren't able to give you more of an idea about what they were seeing, there and then.  Worse still, that you have got such a long wait till your results!  Hope you are able to somehow bring it forward or get the results before then?

My secret to my weight loss?  Knowing that losing the weight could be the only way of achieveing another pregnancy, e.g. to get the BMI required for IVF!!  So kind of focuses the mind a bit! lol

Tamsin
x


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - 

good to see we all still pop in here!

Glad you've got it over and done with Ruth - not fun waiting for it but not too bad really is it! Can't believe they didn't tell you anything (well actually I can!) Any chance your GP or consultant could tell you the basics over the phone? I'm sure it'll be okay and the wait til 20th April will pass - plan some things to do to help it pass!

We're off to CARE on 3rd March (only 2 weeks so now getting nervous about all the hassles this will bring up!) DH not looking forward to SA on the day but as this was initally his idea he can't moan!!!

Kate - sorry about Reading on Friday - still pressure not on your lads now so they should ease into Premiership easily! My team drew on Sat (typical!) so may not make it to promotion this year!

Shouldwood - somewhere on way home I presume - or knocked out with jet lag!

Tamsin - keep up the good weight loss efforts.

and loads of   for everyone!

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hi Bethan and Tasmin.... Yes very fustrateing not knowing results... will try and call them up next week after DP and I have moved house and see if they can give me any results...?

Must admit that at the time the HSG didn't feel tha bad but about an hour ago pain kicked in big time! thank god for the tablets they gave me!
(such a wimp lol)


Bethan: 3rd of March ... not long at all!! Your bound to be nervous as it's such a huge deal and big roller coaster ride but keep up the faith!!!

We shall have to come up with a new name soon now HSG are nearly all out the way? maybe a little name competion??

Ruthie x


----------



## bendybird

hi ladies,

Ruthie, im glad your HSG wasnt too bad but isnt it just so annoying that we have such a long wait. its been a week since mine and im desperate to know what the results are.......

well i think we need a new name too.....

Better go, 

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hello ladies hope u are all ok?

*Tamsin* - Erm i think my SIL and hubby had a small party (just family) for my nephews 1st birthday but we didnt go as they are 400 miles away!! SIL said there was no point in having a party for him as he wouldnt know anyway!! Charming!! How is the weight loss going? I weighed myself yesturday since doing so about 3 weeks ago and im down to 11 stone 6 pounds so i have lost 6 pounds!! I was really pleased!

*Ruth* - glad the HSG wasnt too bad for u - shame they couldnt give u any indication of how it went though.

*Bethan* - yeah never mind about Reading i know they will go up but still would have been nice to go all season without a loss!! Still i have Arsenal to watch tonite now!!!

Speak soon ladies and take care

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird

Phoned My consultant today, got through to his secratarty and she said my letter with the results hasn't been sent out as results are still on his desk as he has been away for 2 weeks and not back till Monday   

Well excuse me for wanting to know what is going on with my OWN body!

Bendybird!


----------



## Bunjack

Bendybird - 

That sucks! So if he's back on Monday you should have them by this time next week (trying to be positive here!) 

Try and have a relaxing weekend hun

take care
Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bendybird thats really bad - keep your chin up and im sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

sorry not been on here.  been really really tired not sure if it jet lag or my PCOS as i do get extremly tired anyway.
Well i'm still waiting got a feeling this cycle is going to be a long one so may not get my HSG in by 11th April but kepping my fingers crossed


----------



## Kamac80

I am keeping everything crossed for u clare

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Kate, BB, Bethan, Bethan_S, Shouldwood & Ruthie,

Hope you've all had a good weekend? We've had a quiet one really, with just the usual household chores to keep me occupied! Life is still pretty depressing round here with the situation regarding DH's job, so the weekend was a nice break from it all! Still we went swimming this morning and that helped lift our moods a little!

Sorry to hear about the delay in your results *BB*. Hope you get em thru soon.

*Kate* - Woohoo - well done on the weight loss, that's great!

*Shouldwood* - hope you do mange to get your HSG before 11th April

Well AF due Wednesday, so is anyone's guess, but don't have a good feeling and think she'll be pitching her tent as usual! Got a reasonably busy week - up to London 3 days this coming week :-(

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - 
Prob the jet lag Clare - but bet was worth it! Hope your body sorts itself out soon   

My AF arrived today   - knew it would but couldn't help hoping that the last effort before attending clinic might work - had been a good one for   but obviously not to be! Stil can't help feeling fed up though! So blood tests on Tues, and off to Nottingham on Friday - we'll see. 

Went to see Blood Brothers yesterday with an old colleague of mine - its about a woman who gives up one of her twins to a lady who can't have any and ends up going a little mad and the children finally kill each other - very jolly! Its actually an excellant musical if any of you can catch it but there were a few dodgy moments as my colleague nearly adopted a child and pulled out at last minute(!)

Kate - congrats on the Godson - more info please! Reading back on track I notice - we threw away another lead to draw again!

Tamsin - fingers crossed AF buggers off   Well done on swimming though - impressed!

Ruth and Bendybird - hope you two get some news this week. 

Hi everyone else - keep hanging in there girls!

Take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - Hows the WW going? Hope u are being good - i have been snacking big time this weekend!!

Bethan - Im glad Reading are on track again - 12 points in the lead!! Yay!!! Well my friend was due a 3rd baby about 2 weeks ago and had another boy and i knew i was going to be godmum - he came in at 8lbs and 4ozs!! I held him when he was just 24 hours old and it felt so wonderful - it was a great healer funnily enough   They have named him Corey - quite an unusual name but told my friend off coz their family is now.......Claire, Chris, Kieran, Connor and Corey!!!!

Anyway i start my placement tomorrow and really nervous as i hate going somewhere new!!! Wish me luck!!

Love kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hello all.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hiya all... 

No news I'm affraid... I really think I am going to have to wait until April to know how the HSG went... I think they are waiting till then to give us all our results.. Bloods and DP's  

Moved in to new Flat and it is lush!!! really light and we can see all over Bristol.... just a shame we don't own it! (also top floor so the stairs did us in a bit when moving furniture!)

Bethan: Hope bloods arn't to unplesant today and that the appt on Fir goes well! you must be excited about that...!

Bendybird: hope you have had some news??

Tasmin: If AF arrived hope it was swift!! and that DH job furture is looking better?

Sending loads of baby dust to all lovely ladies here!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## Bunjack

Went for blood test - I've never been worried about this sort of thing - however, the girl who went in before me came out, went to the receptionists desk and broke down in tears saying she was bleeding. She quickly got carted off to the staff room where her final cry before the door shut was "oh my god look at the blood!" - very reassuring!

Mine went as routine thankfully!

Flat sounds lovely Ruth. 
Corey sounds very cute Kate - hope placement going ok!
Hope everyone else out there is ok

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls second day on placement was fine - tired though as they are 10 hour shifts!!

Glad your blood test went ok Bethan - dont let me near your arms when i do blood tests i take no prisioners!!!

Kate xx


----------



## bendybird

Hi ladies,

Hope all is ok with everyone, had a long shift at work so this will be short as need some dinner.....

Havent heard any news about my HSG "so i called them up and she said "ohh, i have the results in front of me so i said ohh thats good, does that mean that they will be posted today? She went on to say that they werent posting lettes as i wouldnt understand results anyway so i said wel i was promised results in a letter and have been waiting for it....."

Im soo angry that they told me that i was going to get results in a letter in the next week, its three weeks on and no sign of letter and it wasnt ever going to be sent?  

I asked her to send it anyway and to sort out an appointment in the next few weeks to discuss HSg, blood results that i was given numbers to and expected to know whether they were good/bad and to see if im having another bactch of clomid(had 9 months now)

OHHHHHHH  crapy !

Bendybird!


----------



## Bunjack

BendyBird - 

   

Perfectly understand your frustration - I'm amazed people in the health sector (Obviously not Kate though   ) don't realise how senstive this whole area is to people.

Well done for being assertive and getting the letter sent out - hope you do understand whatever it is they send you! (My consultant was able to explain mine perfectly in the written word so you should!) Keep at them and you'll get there eventually.

take care

Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

Awww thanks bethan xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

right as you know I really want to get my HSG in before I go back to the hopsital in April they did offer me drungs to bring on AF if it dint' come naturally in time. Well I'm wondering if and when I should ring and ask for them?  I feel a bit of a fraud as have an AF since last went to see then was jsut on hol but they don't knwo that. What do u think I should do?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

It's up to you clair but I would say that getting this out of the way in time for your appt will make things run a lot smoother and hopefully happen quicker!? I was in the same boat as you as my appt is on the 20th So I was so glad to get my HSG out of the way last week... 
Don't worry about anyone else this is your body and it will help you to relax more and you never know what might happen when you are relaxed?? U may get a natrual surprise??
good luck in what ever you decied and let us know how you get on!

Ruthie x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i'm also wondering how far in this cycle i should go before ringing them?  I don't have a nomral cycle at all can be anywhere from 30-60+ days!!!  I know that from taking the drungs its about 7 days till u start AF  so was thinking about the middle of the month


----------



## Bunjack

Clare- 
Have learnt you have to be a little assertive and stick up for what you want and if it helps things go through more smoothly later then sounds like a good idea if you're ready for it. I would have thought using the drugs to support a 'normal' cycle of 28ish days would make sense? But if you ring now to confirm what they will allow, it may help to put your mind at rest? I don't think you can ring too often just to check!

Good luck with it either way - April is only next month now!

Take care
Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thanks for that will give them a ring next week.  How bad is it for me not to tell that I have had a cycle but was on hol at the time?


----------



## Bunjack

I think you tell them anything that gets you there quickly as long as it doesn't have a bearing on your health!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Gang,

Well as expected after my BFN on Monday, AF arrived today. Once again, not preceeded by any spotting, just full on. That Laparotomy last July really seems to have done something! So a 29 day cycle, but as I O'd a day or two late, it figures! Ho hum, on to another month! 

Was really shocked to have lost again at WW...lost 1lb last week and 1.5lbs this week  Which given the stress's we've had over DH redundancy, and subsequent junk food fest, is amazing! That's 17.5lbs lost now. Was just the boost I needed too! My glucose blood levels have been coming down too, so this weight loss lark seems to be doing some good all round. 

*Kate* - great news on the new godson! Think the next one to have a baby that I know, is my friend who has also had 4 m/c's. she's due in mid May. Sounds like the placement is going well. What / Where exactly is it again?

*Bethan* - gawd sorry to hear about the pre-blood taking drama you had to witness, but am glad yours didn't follow suit and was textbook! Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!

*BB* - Sorry to hear of your ongoing probs with your HSG results. Once you get them, perhaps tell us what they say and we'll help you work it out!?

*Ruth* - flat sounds lovely, you'll have to provide pics!

*Clare* - Can't really advise what is best to do, but when you do, am sure it'll be the right decision for you! Good Luck

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

really want to get it done so if the find nothing else wrong can start on the Clomid or like as the Doc said


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin well done on loseing some more weight that is really good!

Well i am doing my placement on the angio ward so get to see what angiograms are!! If u dont know what this is tell me and i will explain next time!!!

Take care

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Kate - ah right!  Yes, know about angiograms. Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin they are so fascinating to watch!! Am a bit worried though as was in the lab with full set of lead on as they do xrays but now worrying that ive been exposed to too much radiation!!! But my ovaries are covered!!! Still nevermind there isnt much i can do now!!

Also glad i dont have to explain angiograms to u!!! lol

Take care have a good day xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

How did it go yesterday Bethan?

*Kate* - Am sure you'll be ok!


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - 
Friday went really well - short update is we're going to start ICSI in May! SA was low count and low morphology (motility up - bless him!) No need for further investigations re my inconclusive tube (!)

Have to chase up GP re blood test results and go for a scan but then we'll be ready. Have to wait for May cos we have Venice, Blackpool and Derbyshire all booked for hols before then (!!) 

Now all I have to look forward to is the injections!

Hope you're all feeling okay and enjoying the weekend. 

take care
Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

all the best for it Bethan


----------



## Kamac80

hey bethan good luck for may - looks like u will be the first of the HSG girls to have a BFP?

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i've got a long way to go till a BFP u all ahead of me


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi All,

Well just back from a lovely weekend away! Lovely food, lovely accomodation, lovely weight gain!! LOL
We paid the extra to stay on until 5pm and had Sunday Lunch there too! Wish we could do that every weekend! Back to the grind tomorrow  Thankfully AF didn't spoil things either.

*Bethan* - glad the appt went ok and you have a plan! Wow May aye. Not long to go! Am already getting nervous about my chat with GP about IVF - am convinced she'll turn me down for referral / try to put me off - natural anxieities I guess! Wow, sounds like you have some nice R&R booked too!

*Clare* - name change huh!  Awwwwww don't worry, am sure things will change for you soon..... 

Hope all you other guys are ok?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin glad u had a lovely weekend its good to spoil yourselves once in a while

Clare hun i think me and my hubby have a very long way as well before we get a BFP so we are in it together!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

[flash=200,200][/flash] 

Bethan - Congrats on starting in May!!! I shall keep everything crossed for you! you shall have to let us know how it goes!

We may all have long way till BFP but you never know what may happend naturally as we can all be suprised my myricals!!!!

Hope it happens to us all!!

R xx


----------



## bendybird

Its bad news. Only tube left is tube is badly blocked.

IVF for me.

Absolutly gutted

Bendybird.x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

BIG HUGS TO YOU BENDYBIRD!  

This should still mean with IVF u have a very good chance as it is only a case of getting it all from A 2 B!

(i know it is a lot more complicated than that..!)

Are they going to put you 4wad on NHS?

Take care
Ruthie x


----------



## bendybird

Will be put on NHS waiting list  but will go private as soon as i know how and what needs to be done
Ruthie, thanks for your hugs!
Bendybird


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Oh no, so sorry to hear your result BB.... ...but on the positive side, at least you have a plan now!
Any idea what the waiting list is like?  Hope it's not to long.....have you contacted your local PCT to find out the "criteria"?


----------



## bendybird

How do i find out the criteria? 

Any help would be great

Bendybird


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Well your GP 'should' know, but look up your local Primary Care Trust and give them a ring......number from either GP surgery, local hospital or maybe even Directory Enquiries.....from memory, I just phoned my local hospital and asked for the number of the PCT!


----------



## Kamac80

hi bendybird sorry to hear the news hun - hope u get IVF soon and good luck

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

BB sorry to hear u need IVF hope the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

BB.... I emailed my local PCT and they sent me the criteria... all PCT offer at least 1 go on the NHS but some can offer up to 3 free goes. criteria normally involves your age and weight and if you have had any other children before, also it depends on how long you have been trying to conceive..

Usefull web pages -

It's worth requesting a free guide to infertility from the first link and looking up criteria and guidance... also you can look up the clinic you want to use to see how it has been doing eg: success rates.....

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Home
http://www.nice.org.uk/page.aspx?o=CG011

Good luck BB and the above is about private clinic's to.... you can look up you local using post code x

Lots of baby dust you all 

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Thanks for those useful links Ruth - hope you don't mind me gate crashing!

I've ordered my booklet!  Got my consult with the GP about assisted conception next Friday...eeek!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sorry guys, just wanna try out this ticker and see if it works!





By the way...I've gone shed loads more than this to lose, but it's my 1st 10% goal weight target!


----------



## Bunjack

well done Tamsin! (meaning weight and the ticker!!)

Hang in there Bendybird 

take care
Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - well done u are nearly there hun!

We have just got a dog and the excercise of walking her to the park is doing me the world of good!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## bendybird

Well, im starting to feel better after the news of ivf on monday, still going to take some time to sink in as i get hot and a rahs appears on my neck and chest when i realise that ivf is my last option and im here already .if this doesnt work....well it just has to. 

Thanks for all your kind words, i ave been very busy sorting out IVF clinics and need to decide between woking nuffield, wessex fertility in southampton or hammersmith! decisions!!

Hope all are ok and i will check the boards again soon

Take care,

Luck and dust
Bendybird


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi *Kate* - oh how exciting! What breed is it? Is it a puppy or a fully grown one? Thanks for the weight loss pat on the back!

*BB* - Glad to hear you are feeling better about things! Good luck with your clinic decision. Did you send off for that booklet that Ruthie mentioned? I got mine yesterday and it looks very good - I shall take it along to my appt with my GP next week!

*Bethan* - Thanks also for the weight loss, pat on the back!

DH has another meeting with his boss today - at 4.30pm! So he said to have a bottle of Red ready for when he comes home!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin - she is nearly a yr old Alsatian - she is lovely and being spoilt by my hubby!! Well and me!!

Hope everyone else is ok? Dreaded AF came this morning but i feel ok - got myself thinking that it would anyway!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update on DH's job situation. He had another meeting yesterday, which turned out to be the final one, plus his final day! Was quite shocked when he came home and said that's it, I no longer work for them!

Still, on the plus side, at least it's all over now, we know where we are and can move on!

He's being paid up until end April, plus he got a lump sum redundancy payment, (of just over £2,000 - wow!!). So at least he has 7 weeks to find another job and we won't be out of pocket, so could have been worse!

He was due to work today, only morning, but of course one of his members of staff had to volunteer! So we went swimming this morning!

So it's onwards and upwards and new horizons for us!

*Kate* - sounds lovely. I'm very much a feline fan, but DH loves dogs! He had a Labrador. Sorry to hear that the old witch showed up  Fingers crossed we have some  this month 

Tamsin 
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin hope your DH finds a new job but enjoy the time with him!

Weekend was ok - nothing exciting with me really!!!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Had a hard feeling sorry for myself kind of weekend..... AF arrived which for some reason I had decided wasn't going to arrive this month as I had been trying so hard! -   sorry tmi!

Then on Friday night some friends of ours came over for food with their 18 month little girl who was so cute I could have eaten her! That is the longest I have spent with a child since my eptopic and it sent me a little crazy... was hard watching her with DP as he was sooooo good with her playing and having fun on the keyboard and guitar... I kept looking at him wishing I could give him a child without all this fuss and stress.... I would love to be able to decide 'oh I think we are going to start to try for a family!'..

Sorry to moan... I know I am not the only one who feels like this... just one of those bad weekends... 
R x


----------



## Bunjack

Oh Ruth - big   from here. Doesn't matter how much you expect or hope for it - its still a   bugger when it does. Try not to let it get to you too much - pamper yourself and just remember there was fun with the   as well!!!
I'm glad you enjoyed your friends little girl - I'm sure your time will come. 

Tamsin- enjoy the time you have with DH being not so stressed about his job - who knows what might happen - and give him a big list of jobs to do round the house   Hope something new gets sorted for him soon though. 

Bendybird - Hope you've managed to wade through all the literature and its beginning to become clearer!

Kate - hope the dog not keeping you too busy! 

..and hope everyone else ok. 

We've just got back from a beautiful weekend in Venice - even if it did snow - lots of   even if it makes no difference! Got home to letter confirming DH SA results - bless him not good! 
So all still on for the ICSI route in a couple of months!

take care all 
Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi All,

Well today was hubby's first official unemployed day! Although obviously it's good that we don't have this indecisiveness hanging over us anymore, DH has been pretty low today and so that has obviously been rubbing off on me and so we've been snapping at one another most of the day....not nice....so I hope things improve thru the week! At least he'll get to come to my appts with me! 

Had my cyst scan today and all seemed to be ok, although they have measured it to be a little bigger than the one at the St Mary's, yet again, so am not sure whether local Gynae will want to aspirate or not - he was the one who removed the last one and said they wanted to keep the size under control this time. Guess we'll find out on Thurs, at the follow up appt.

*Ruthie* - sorry to hear AF showed up. I know that feeling of devestation when she shows, after a month of great effort in the  dept...so got everything crossed for you this month. We're just about to embark on , (well ok started last night!), as I'm CD12 today, so soon be back in the  once more - joy!!! Oh and I so hear you on the visit from your friend and their little girl....I must be in maximum broody mode at the mo, as I'm cooing at any child these days, even one's on the telly!!! It's getting equally as hard to have to sit back and watch other people take their kids for granted too. :-(

*Bethan* - Woohoo! Venice! Sounds lovely....glad you had a good time and well who knows, you may not need that ICSI after all! Would be nice huh! Sorry to hear about DH's S.A. though. Must be tough for him. 

Well off to get ready for swimming!

Take Care All,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls hope everyone is ok?

I know how frustrating it can be when u spend so much time with   but still get a BFN at the end of it!

Me and hubby tried so hard this month and i even did the ovulation tests but still AF came - i try and make it fun so we dont think about BMS and just having a good time but we both still have the thought of making a baby at the back of your mind!!

Hi Bethan - the dog is being so good and we are enjoying her so much  

Back to work tomorrow - i am looking after my godson later and so excited!!

Take care xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well i've got my drugs to start AF so can get HSG in time hopefully going to start them on sat.


----------



## Bunjack

good news Clare - good luck with them

Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

but even thou I know it was neg thought I'd better do a PG test jsut to be sure 1st.


----------



## Kamac80

good luck clare


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Good luck clare with drugs & HSG Relax and don't worry and it will be over before you know it!

Thank you ladies for mesages... feel much better today... geting back on the horse so to speak  te he

Can't wait for 20th April... want results!!!
r xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ladies,

Well thankfully the appt went really well. 
She made sure she had all the relevant info required and in essence, she'll write the referral letter, once she has received the follow up letter from my Gynae, who we saw yesterday - which also went well and all seemed to be fine with the cyst, i.e. no growth since last scan!.

When I spoke to the PCT lady about 4 weeks ago, she said the waiting list is only approx 3-6 months! So very lucky indeed!

I'm going to give my GP about a month and then chase her up, but a sure things will be underway before then!

In the meantime she gave us the necesaary form for hubby to get a S.A. done, (they'll no doubt do one, once we get referred anyway, but may as well get one done now, so that if there are any slight probs, we can hopefully improve on things before we get seen!).

Obviously the hope is that, with the continued weight loss, it may kick start things and it will happen again naturally, (not that weight has been an issue with conception before!), but I said to her I don't want to be sat here, having this same conversation in another years time and by then, it'd be too late for NHS referral!

Soooo, watch this space! Really need to get cracking again on the weight loss, as have fallen off the wagon over the past few days! Would be nice to think that this referral will scare my body into producing a BFP this month!!

Tamsin 
xx

*Clare* - good luck with gettin' AF stated and getting that HSG sorted!

*Ruthie* - glad you are feelng better! Roll on 20th April!


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin sounds very positive hun!!

U are doing so well with the weight loss and just keep motivated by thinking that there will be a baby at the end result.

Theres not much going on for us as we dont have the money for tx at the moment so kind of just trying naturally until we have saved enough money!!

Have a great weekend girls 

Kate xxx


----------



## Bunjack

Tamsin - sounds like it's all progressing well - good luck with it all hun. Don't forget to chase them up though!

Ruth - soon be 20th April - glad the horse is okay  

Kate - my football team have just won for first time in ages - back in promotion race and also this week got to LDV vans final (and welsh cup final) so things are on the up there! Who've Reading got this weekend?

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have good weekend - lots of fun 

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi Bethan - yay your team won!!!

Reading are at home to Wolves today - i tried to get a ticket but they have sold out again!! Still next saturday i have my tickets for the London Irish Rugby at the ground as its the St Patricks day game so should be really good!!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Argh just filled m temp chart in today and its now saying i Ovulated on day 37!  I'm now on day 40 and have been taken Progesterone since day 37 to stary AF for my HSG i'm now worried i've missed my chance of a BFP this cycle and i'm going to thro my system all over the place!


----------



## Bunjack

Clare - don't stress hun - I've come to the conclusion al our systems are all over the place anyway  

Just keep on with your original plan (better than stopping?) and fingers crossed for you - it'll all come right in the end.  

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I've only got one more tablet to take so really if there was any chance of me falling on this month I've lost it anyway so just going to wait for AF and HSG now


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Eeeek, only 3.5lbs to go till 10% goal weight!

Clare - Hope AF starts soon, so you can move on

Hi to Everyone else - how you all doing?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Congrats Tasmin! how are you doing it?? I think that I am going to have to seriously think about weight loss!! Eak !

Clare hope things have worked out... would be good for AF to just hurry up so you can get going with investigations! (never thought I would say that!)

Hope everyone else ok! sending big handfulls of baby dust to you all!  
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ruthie,

I'm doing it with Weight Watchers!  Did it before and did really well, so fingers crossed for same result and much more (another 6lbs and I'll be a 1/3 of the way there!) and that it stays off this time!  Still, I have my real incentive now!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ella*

Hi all,
I saw the HSG thread & read a bit & had to write!
I finally have mine booked in May. I have PCO & erratic cycles so have no idea where I will be in a cycle then. They know this at hospital but as long as I am not on actual AF they say fine. I read some of you wrote that you were told it had to be done cd 10-14 & I am panicking. Why was this? what happens after day 14? Is it to be before ov & thickening lining?
My hospital can only do them once a month now due to staffing :-( so if I am on af there'll be a wait!!! Hoping for cancellation...

Ella


----------



## Bunjack

Hi Ella - 
welcome to our little world!

Sorry to hear about your PCO - I'm sure if the hospital say whenever then it'll be fine! I had one at the and of AF and it wasn't succesful (!!) but I think other than that its fine. I think the 10-14 day idea is the ideal but as it seems to be hospitals do not offer this test very often so I'd just try to get one in whenever you can! Good luck with it - its not too bad a test really!

But if you're unsure - keep on at the hospital - you have to be happy. (by the way the 1st June appointment I had to get my results from the Jan HSG - they've cancelled it and its now end of August!!!!!! - needless to say I rang and pointed out I wont be waiting that long!) 

Personally- I'm feeling gutted today - all pointing towards the   in Venice not having paid off! Still - means only 8 weeks to start IVF!

Glad to hear news of everyone else - keep posting girls! 

Take care 
Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I got my AF!!!! horray never thought i'd say that but it now menas i can book my HSG or try!! won't be happy of they are already "full" going to pled with them to fit me in.  How typical for it to start on a weekend so now have to wait till Monday to book it. Will let you know when i find out when it will be


----------



## Ella*

Thanks Bethan, Grief, 5 months wait to hear results!!! no way, my hospital may not have many appt's but said results are on the day. I hope so!
I'm still bleeding/spotting & I'm about day 47! not ov'd yet grr, cycles usually finished by now, so if my hsg is during spotting frankly even if they are ok with it, I will be embarrassed   . So many flamin hurdles for all of us in this game!! 
Clare, congrats on AF! & HSG. 

Ella


----------



## ♡ C ♡

one think I'm worried about is that my hospital say HSG between days 6 and 10 well i may be spotting on day 6 and that worries me and i'd be really embaressed


----------



## bethan_s

Hiya Ladies,

I don't know if you can remember me I posted on here a few mths ago .... but the computer that we had just had fixed decided to break again!!  

But got it all sorted now..   We had windows 98 for agers, Dh and I are pretty rubbish when it comes to computers but hey posh now got Windows XP...  

Sorry about all that babble.. I am sorry but I haven't even tried to up-date (there are to many post's) on everyone so will do it as people post so sorry for not replying to anyone!

Quick update on me.. Finally got date for HSG 30th of March... I am really dreading it not sure if I want to know the outcome really! Silly as it sounds, easier to plod on. My AF has been all over the place and I was 14 days late this cycle!!!   Knew I wasn't pg as did test so worries me when I am so late.

Hope everyone is OK and good luck to everyone x

Love B x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bethan thanks for the PM.  U never know we may get our HSG on the same day.  They want me to have mine between days 6 and 10 and 30th would be day 7 so you never know!


----------



## Bunjack

Clare - Personally I'd ring and check with them the dates again - I only ay that cos I had the embarassing experience of being told of when on the table that I was there too early in my cycle and he couldn't see anything at that stage (wasn't me who insisted on that day!) Sorry to raise concern but it was such a horrible experience for me I'd hate for someone else to do so too. 

Bethan s - congrats on the new computer - very exciting! Good luck for the 30th - fingers crossed for you. 

Ella - hope your body gets ready for your HSG soon! Good luck Hun!

Kate - Congrats on reading - bet you're still out on the beers! Got my tickets for the millennium game next Sun this week - very excited!

Hi to Ruth and Tamsin and everyone else also - hope all had good weekend!

Take care
Bethan x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

will do Bethan says 6-10 on the letter i got from the hospital about the HSG what to expect etc.  but will check when ring.  DH is going to have to try 1st thing for me as will be on way to work and won't be able to get to a phone until 10! and don't want to leave it that late in case all appointments have gone so wrting him a list of questions bless him.  It was his idea that he tried 1st thing for me


----------



## Bunjack

Bless him!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

think hes seen how I've been seperate to get it in before we go back otherwise I feel we can't move on and then it might be another 3 months before the consultant can see us again and can't face that.  Jsut want the drugs lol won't be saying that when I get the side effects!!
Can I ask when were you recomendded to have your HSG?


----------



## Bunjack

I was told 10-14 days - when I went for the 'wrong one' it was only day 8 and obviously he couldn't see clearly to do it. But I have heard of others who have had it at that time so don't rule it out! 
(sorry that's no help!) I actually had it on day 12!

Never mind the side effects - I can't get my head round the injections!!!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I'm dredding when the time comes for injections.  My consultant has said clomid 1st if it comes back clear then on to injectables.  I am terified of needles so it will be na experiance!!!
One more question for those of u who had your HSG...  How did u feel afterwards would you have been up to going back to work.  I am a nursery nurse and know that when I get my appoitment and tell them when it is they will want to know if i'll be going back to work afterwards if it is at a time when I can.  I've already warned them about it and that I may not feel up to going back but they may want me too.  So could do with knowing how others felt.
Also what questions will i need to find out the answers too when I ring trying to write them down for DH in case he gets thru


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls - sorry i havnt been on for a few days i have been working long days and then yesturday went to the rugby and somehow landed in the local pub and had a few drinks (and a few more after that!!!)

Well i am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes Bethan READING FC ARE IN THE PREMIERSHIP!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

Anyway sorry - did i say that loud enough?!!!! lol

Tamsin - keep up the good work with the ww - nearly there!

Bethan_s - good luck for the 30th u will be fine hun xxxxx

Lots of love from a VERY HAPPY Reading supporter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

GOt my appointment 9am next Monday 3rd April!  no ^bms^ till after then!!!  they weren't happy that my consultant had given me drugs to start AF and then told me to ring X ray when it srarts as there is a 3 month waiting list! so i've been pushed in next week.  thats one way to jump a waiting list!


----------



## bethan_s

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days I am a support worker for people with learning Disabilities and I have to do 26hr shifts or sleep-overs (which I must add I don't sleep.. bed like rock!) Did anyone watch Family man on Thursday? I usually stop myself from watching anything like that because I get upset but I thought it was quite good! I want to do egg share so helped me a little... We are thinking about going to a clinic in London that offers free IVF to women who are willing to egg share... hopefully! Does anyone know anyone else that has done this? Dh and I cant have free IVF because DH has a lovely daughter who's 10.. and lives with us.

Clare and Bethan: I was told anything up to 10days as long as your AF had finished? I will only be on CD8 when I have my HSG Gives you confidence doesn't it!!   Also Clare good luck for the 3rd hun.. just wondering do you ovulate regularly as my AF are all over the place too.. ? I was put on Clomid for 10mths but really I shouldn't of been put on it because both of my tubes were blocked!!?? Thank you for replying to my PM small world eh!

Kamac: Hope work was OK.. Know what you mean about the long days   But at least you have made up for it seeing the rugby!! and they are in the premiership...  

Anyway better go... A BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE!
Love B x


----------



## Bunjack

well done Clare - got to be forceful!
I wasn't working the day I had my HSG but would have been fine to go back (try and give yourself an hour or so just to get some 'me time'!) but it would have been fine - I'm a teacher so I know its not a sitting at a desk job you do! Maybe go back for the afternoon?

I've got my pre-treatment scan on the 6th!

Kate - hope you've sobered up now!

Bethan S - was hooked by Family Man too - well done I thought - but may not be so into it this week once all the families start falling apart! Bound too as thats what makes good drama! I'm sure you're HSG will be fine - not long now!

take care all 
Bethan x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well? Just spent the whole weekend in bed with a cold/flu, but seem to be miraculously well enough again today, just in time for work  Still at least it was this weekend and not next - DH's racing starts, so we're off up to Silverstone on Friday - race is on the Saturday!

*Ella* - Hi and welcome to the thread! I think they specify the time frame, to ensure there is no risk to a potential pregnancy - which I find a bit bizarre, as they also tell you not to have sex, prior to the procedure, so little chance of a PG anyway!! Hope you manage to get it done ok anyway.

*Clare* - Glad to hear you got AF and well done - you've at last managed to book your HSG! Hope all goes well! Yet another one on a Monday!! What is it with HSG and Mondays!! I had mine done on CD13. Personally I would not have gone back to work after my last HSG (in Jan '06), coz it was quite a painful experience and left me feeling a bit wobbly. However the one I had in Mar '03, was fine and I could have easily carried on to work. Maybe best to err on the side of caution and take the rest of the day off?

*B* - great to hear from you - wondered where you'd been! Glad you've got the puter sorted! Great news on the HSG - and wow on a Thursday!! Blows my previous theory of HSGs only being done on a Monday!! I know the fear of the unknown can be daunting, but at least you'll know!

*Bethan* - sorry to hear that it sounds as though your weekend away to Venice didn't bear any fruit  Roll on May!

*Kate* - glad your team achieved their goal!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well i'm not happy but had to take a days holiday on Monday as they wanted me to go in afterwards and I said i didn't know how I was going ot feel etc so jsut in case i'm not up to i've take a days holiday feel like I will use them all up for hospital things and not me things which shouldn't be right!!


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls just a flying visit been working again and in tomorrow again!

Bethan_s - i also watched the family man thought it was quite good - i havnt done egg share but this is something i am looking into as well so we could offer each other support and advice

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Ella*

Cheers Tamsin for trying to enlighten me. ( Takes some doing!) Now that you have said that, the lady did try to tell me if I might be pregnant & I talked through her saying there is now way as DH is a zero!! Maybe she was going to explain?!
Clare- grrr to using holidays! It isn't fair for sure!!! 
Hi everyone else   & good luck with everything

Ella


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hiya, sorry I haven't posted for ages!! Been off work (I know I shouldnt use the work PC!)

It was my Birthday last week and had a bit of a big weekend out!....

So happy for you *Clare* that you have go tit all booked in now.... I took the whole day off and was very glad of it.... althought the HSG didn't hurt me at all (I did take painkillers before)... but about an hour after I got home I got real bad cramping (far worse than my normal period cramps) and had to take more painkillers and just curl up in a ball.... so I wouldnt have been much use at work! 
I havn't had my re****s yet but I am vrey worried that all the pain can only mean bad news.... ?

*Ella* - Hi and Welcom... I hope your HSG goes smoothly and you get good re****s!
*Tasmin* - Hope you are feeling better!!!
Everyone else - Hope there is lots of postive  happening! te he

Love
Ruthie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hi Ruthie did u have a good birthday?
i've had to take a days holiday to take the whole day off work which i'm not happy about but at least i've got the day off.  Didn't fancy going in and carrying babies if i was in pain.


----------



## bethan_s

Hiya ladies,

Well good news 1 tube has stayed unblocked and spilled fully, so I am chuffed! I know this doesn't mean much but there is a bit of hope!!   Had a lovely lady Dr do it and she was very intrested in my fertility and I didn't just feel like a number for a change!

Clare: It is a funny, strange feeling I won't lie it did hurt for me but it is more like a: your bladder is so full you are going to pop sort of sensation. I didn't have any pain after just a little achy and a bit of spotting... but apart from that it was OK! So try not to worry I am sure all will be alright hun!

Ruthie: I think pain afterwards is quite comman as the nurse asked me on several occasions if I had any pain after the HSG.. and she did say I may have period like pains and this was normal. But I know what you mean you do worry..   Glad to hear you had a fab wkend!!  

Ella: Hi and welcome good luck  

Tasmin: Hope the colds stayed away...  

Love B x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

*Hi Bethan*,

Glad to hear you had a good re****... you must stay positive, If you have one tube that is free flowing then you stand over a 50% chance! that is what I heard... !

I am getting more and more nervous about getting my results... I can't believe that I have had to wait so long! (20/04) We will find out about DP's  then aswell and both our bloods etc... Hopfully they will tell us if we will get on the NHS IVF list then to/? 

Saw one of my DP's best mates today from the bus window and she was wearing dungarries (splet right?) to cover up her PG belly....... Had such a pang of jealousy.... oh well..

*Clare -* Thank you yes I had a great Birthday.... but I am sure I drank & ate to much!

Hi to everyone else..
Ruthie xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bethan! I have no idea why it say's 'naughty little girl' on the message below!? I picked one of the pictures and it wrote that instead! I'm sorry!

It was meant to say... I'm glad to hear you had a good responce from your HSG!

ops
R x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I was beginning to wonder what "reNaughty little Girl!" was!!! 

*B* - Glad to hear the HSG went ok and you got a good result - same as mine, i.e. one clear tube! Yep, cold staying away, made a remarkable recovery really, after being so poorly over the w/e!

*Ruth* - Glad you had a good birthday and don't worry about the eating and drinking too much - that's what birthdays's are for! 3 weeks today till you get your results huh - will pass very quick now I'm sure.  about seeing your PG friend - it's so hard isn't it. We're also waiting for DH's  results...going to call GP on Monday.

Hope everyone else is ok? Going for my HbA1C blood test tomorrow, as have my 3 month Diabetic appt next Friday, so am hoping it shows an improvement since the last lot!

 stayed the same this week, which I'm relieved about, what with AF and no exercise this week!

We're off up to Silverstone tomorrow, so will post on Sunday, as to how DH got on at his 1st race of the season!

Have a good weekend!

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bethan glad it went ok for you.  not lomng till mine now


----------



## bethan_s

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry but needed to have a rant... Just had a massive row with Dh about well cant even remember... I am so bloody emotional lately   I know I am a c** to live with sometimes but he does go over the top about little things... MEN!!   But then to make things 10 times worse, I looked out of my front window to see my heavily pg next door neighbour coming up are path (we share) recieving her new pram, cot and bedroom funiture...     I just went to our bedroom and cried.. didn't tell dh as we aren't talking but feel so bloody fed up, then all I have heard is bangs, drills nextdoor the furniture going up. There bedroom is right nextdoor to ours so it will be hard, we can hear everything.. so hey ho a baby crying soon!

Sorry for going on but had to tell someone!
Love B x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Oh Bethan ((((((((((((((((((((BIG HUG'S ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Men can be poo and seeing PG bellies everywhere can be very Poo!

It sounds like it's going to be hard to hear the goings on next door  So feel free to come here and rant about it when ever you need to.... as we all understand!

Loads of Baby Dust to us all! xXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX******************XXXXXXXXXXX**************************XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX********************XXXXXXXXXXXXX*************************XXXXXXXXXXXXXX********************XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX******************
R xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls again a flying visit for me as busy as always!!

Hope u r all ok?

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well todays the day will let u know how I get on if they tell me that is


----------



## bethan_s

Clare,

GOOD LUCK HUNNY... THINKING OF YA!

Love B x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Best of Luck Clare - am sure it'll be fine!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I'm back and it was OK  they have found nothing wrong everything is clear which is good news. Had some pain but not too bad was worse when I had to turn to the sides that really hurt for 30 secs or so.  Now feeling crampy and sick but sure i'll get over it.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Clare that's great news!! and so good they told you there and then!

I am begging to worry that because they wouldnt tell me anything that it must be bad news..

What next for you now Clare?
R x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

That's great news that all is clear *Clare* 

*Ruth* - I'm sure it's not as bad as you think 

Well we had some crap news today  - results of DH's S.A. - Apparently his Motility is down at only 25%, they like to see levels of at least 40%- 50%.

This can be caused by things like tight underwear, stress and hot baths - the latter 2 relate to DH - I'm always telling him not to have so many baths and keep em cool - think this has finally made him sit up and listen! - plus with his job situation, life has been pretty stresssful to say the least! He's being wearing boxers for years now, so no worry on that score, although may insist on less jeans wearing!

Anyway, she also apologised, as she was supposed to have told us to do 2/3 different samples! So he has to go into the surgery tomorrow morning, collect some more forms, go and do the business again tomorrow - luckily he/we have abstained, (due to AF), so no probs. Then do another one in about a week.

She said that the volume, count and direction were all fine, but from what I've been reading motility is pretty important. Can it really be improved by being calmer, and sticking to cool showers??

He's been taking zinc supps on and off, but will make sure he regularly takes it from now on, as this is supposed to help.

Jeez, just when you thought life couldn't throw anymore sh*t at you........ Keeping everything crossed it was just a one off duff result.

Still, on the bright side - got the "pack" through for our assisted conception appt - 14th June - can't believe how quickly it's happening! Doubt we'll be able to start treatment till later in the year though, due to BMI, but it's a foot in the door! Looks like we could be needing it more than ever!!


----------



## bethan_s

HIya Ladies,

*CLARE: *      So glad it's good news!!!

RUTH: It has happened to me before, others have got their results and I have had to wait.. usually because its different hospitals... which is totally stupid. Also the nurse I had said sometimes the radiologists just sends the results.. depends if they have time she said!! When do you find out hun?  and thanks for the support.. 

TASMIN: Oh hun, life is soooooooooo poo!! (sometimes) I would def give all the advice ago.. cool baths ect or cold baths if he is naughty  I have heard eating high protein foods is a good booster for sperm too. But the good news is at least you have got you 'pack' .. Wishing you lots of luck!!!!!

Feeling better today, dh and I made up!!  I know it will be hard over next few mths but I have to accept it... it's life and life can be utter poo sometimes... as we all know! Had a lovely wkend though.. Fri dh and I went to our friends to stay over.. they made us a lovely curry.. and a girlie night out Sat! Have any of you found that since ttc that you start to change and some friends you grow apart from? I have two close friends and recently I feel like I am totally 'different' and I struggle.. does that make sense  anyway it upsets me. Anyway will stop my ranting.. 

Love B x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

when they had finished the test they showed to me the x-raxs on the screen and said it all did exactly what it should. Will prob depend on the hospital as i had my US to diagnosis my PCOS at a dif hopsital and they wouldn't tell me anything there i had to wait for my follow up.

Tasmin sorry to hear about your DH's results we still don't knwo the full extent of my DH's results so thats my next worry lol  We were told by the GP they were fine, when we went for 1st consultant appointment they didn't have them and I'm not holding much hope that they will be there when we go next week as it was at a totally dif hospital.  If not he will have to do it again but I'm hoping they will give me Clomid in the mean time.  I make my DH take Zinc everyday hoping that will help even if they are fine.


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls - clare glad that the HSG went well and the results are good for u.

Well ladies i am off to scotland tonite for a week so wont be around but behave yourselves and speak soon

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

have a great holiday Kate enjoy and relax and u never know


----------



## Ella*

Glad your HSG went well Clare. Great!
Sorry to hear about your DH results Tamsin
Have a good trip Kate

Ella


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Ella Thank you, I knowits hard not to worry about it I was well nervous waiting but its not half as bad as I thought


----------



## ♡ C ♡

were any of u advised not to have unprotected sex after HSG?  I've jsut read on another thread someone being told not too due to the dye etc but nopthing was said to me...


----------



## Kamac80

hey clare i was told to have protected sex for the rest of the month till AF but i didnt and it didnt do any harm

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I'm jsut going for it lol they didn't say anything to me


----------



## bethan_s

Never said anything to me neither...!! KATE: hope you have great time!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sorry bethan where did u have yours done?


----------



## bethan_s

Pinders.. strange they never said a thing!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

LGI never said anything either


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Bristol St Micheals did... had to abstaine!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

St Mary's, London, didn't say anything, but we went ahead anyway, but fruitless task, so no harm done either way!


----------



## Kamac80

hi girls thats me back from scotland - the break was nice but its nice to be back in my own house!!

Well AF came today - boo hoo!!!

Kate xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Welcome Back Kate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Just wanted to wish you all a HAPPY EASTER!  Hope you have a great time, whether you've got plans or just plan to relax!

Things seem to be pretty quiet around here don't they, what with either being in the 2WW, waiitng to O, waiting for test results, or waiting to start treatment!

*Kate* - glad you had a good break in Scotland...know the feeling, always nice to go away, but there's no place like home!

All here is fine..I'm in the ......so roll on....chickened out of WW this week, as I didn't manage any exercise last w/e, was away to Cardiff, meeting a group of ladies also with Fetility Issues, so was a bit naughtly food wise, plus what with O, I think I'd gained about 4lbs!! Still, am back on the straight and narrow and have been swimming both yesterday morning and this morning....and intend to go tomorrow too....to make up for it! So fingers crossed I'l get that 10% goal weight....we're away this w/e too...DH's 2nd Race at Snetterton...so wish us luck!

Hope you all have a good weekend!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi tamsin good luck with the 2ww

Hope all u ladies have a great easter as well im working over the weekend!! Oh great joy!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

tamsin







for you


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Happy Easter to you all!!!! 

DP & I have our 2nd consultation on Thursday.... we will find out all our results and what they want to do next etc.... I can't believe we have had to wait sooooooooo long!

*Tasmin - * Good luck !!

R xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

good luck for Thurs Ruth


----------



## Kamac80

hi Ruth good luck for thursday

Hope u all had a nice easter i was working all of it!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hope you all had a good Easter break? Sorry you had to work *Kate*.....bummer 

*Ruth*..wow, that appt has suddently come round hasn't it...let's hope it was worth the wait and you get some firm answers.

Well DH got 2nd in his Class again, so that was good...although there was an almightly crash, which DH got caught up in, but thankfully his car didn't come off too badly. But he blew his gearbox and so that'll need replacing before the next race, plus his mate needs to do a bit of tweaking to the bodywork!!

Managed to go swimming Thurs, Fri and Sat, and may go sometime today....but have been a bit bad on the food front, so need to majorly cut back over next 36 hrs!! 

Thanks for all the good luck vibes.....

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Ella*

Hi again ladies...
I just got back' The Baby Trail' that is constantly lent out & enjoyed by all. I hadn't read it since it first came out & dipped into it yesterday. Completely forgot she went for a HSG & compared it to barbed wire shoved up her cervix!!! So painful she cried on the table! Also, how long is the process?
C'mon, tell me again how it's ok!


----------



## Kamac80

hi ella hun u will be fine - the pain doesnt last long and u hardly even feel the catheter going in. I think if u are nervous then that makes it worse - everyone on this thread found the HSG fine except me but then i am the worlds worst patient!! But arnt all nurses like that?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ella....oh yes I've read that book...was fabulous..and so funny in parts!  

I think that is a bit extreme saying it's like "wire shoved up her cervix", but for me personally I did find it very uncomfortable, primarily coz my right tube was/is totally blocked and so the build up of pressure, (obviously no where for the dye to go to), was agony!  But the rest of it was fine....e.g. the speculum going in, the suction cup, catheter etc..no worse than a smear really.  You'll be fine!

Tamsin
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I've read that book but never noticed that in it before think i'll have to dig it out again.

For me the whole thing took no more than 5-10 mins on the table the talking was longer


----------



## Bunjack

Hi all - sorry not posted for a while but been trying to gove up on TTC for a little while - needed a bit of sanity!
Glad to hear the posts are still going! 

Ella - don't worry its not too bad!

Tamsin - hope dh ok...don't let him spend too much time on the car   good luck with the 2ww

Ruth - loads of luck for you tomorrow - hope they are able to put you on track. 

Kate - hope all ok with you - not working too hard!

Clare - glad to hear the hsg went ok

...and hi to everyone else!

We're now waiting for midMay to begin some treatment so not sure I shoild be on here anymore but its nice to know there's still the same issues over HSgs all over the place!

 for everyone and hoping we all get some good news soon  

take care 
Bethan x


----------



## Kamac80

hi bethan nice to see u in here hun glad u are ok - feel like that sometimes taking a rest from here but this place keeps me sane!!! lol

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hi all!

Bethan - Hope this afternoon went well?! What treatment are u starting?

Clare - Glad HSG went all ok...

Soooooo dead nervous about tomorrow... Hope that the news is positive... I'm a little worried that I may get really blue  if the outcome is not good and I know that DP finds it hard ot deal with me when I am down...


I shall be back on line on Friday to tell you all the news!!
R xx
p.s we should start a new thred soon as we all move on from HSG...?
xx
Much baby dust to you all ! xxxx


----------



## Bunjack

Ruth - starting Icsi next month - the big one!

Claire has stated another topic - 'going no where fast' so maybe those of use who've had HSg's could carry on over there? Well impressed we've filled 27 pages though - go on girlies!

Bethan


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thanks Bethan for plugging my thread!! lol


----------



## Kamac80

hi guys thats a great idea plus im guessing this thread will get locked pretty soon!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

See you on 'going no where fast' !
Shall post me news there!
Rx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

I was going to post on going nowere fast but at last Ihave some thing to hope towards and it is the first positive news I have heard in years!

On Thurs, the consultant saw DP & I for all our test re****s. All bloods and   came back fine! Then we looked at the xrays from the HSG scan and he said that in my remaining tube he could see an opening at the end by the ovary and so he thinks it is worth oporating on!! yay!! I'm going to have the op in Sept I think on the NHS ... it will be open surgery though he can't fo keyhole as it is a bit of a mess in there  so 6 weeks off work!?

He then wants us to start trying to concive on the next cycle!! if it hasn't worked within a year then it's IVF... BUT I have to loose a stone before I can go on the NHS IVF list aghhhh..

So will start the diet today!

I am soooooo excited we should get about a 40% chance after the surgery... DP is worried that I am being a little to positive and will be devistaed if it dosen't work.. but I best enjoy while I can..x

Thank you ladies for your support through this.. I shall still be around here most days with ups and downs and hopping to offer any adivce I can!

Need to find a Diet partner!
R xxx


----------



## Bunjack

Ruth -    
Wow - I'm really pleased for you - 6 weeks off work sounds like a good rest time (combined with some   ) Its always good to know there something for someone to try out for you.  I understand DP trying to be practical but at least theres some action underway!

 with the weight loss - good to have something to aim for. 

Keep us posted how you go hun

Bethan x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

What is wrong with my computer!!! for some reason when I type the word 'results' or somthing like that ... the computer write the words "reNaughty little Girlies"... ! what is that about I shall report it to the admin people at FF but it is very very Odd!

Sorry!
Ruthie x


----------



## Bunjack

I just thought it was yet another anacronym that I didn't understand!!! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

just had a look on the technical thread and somone else is having trouble with the E.A.S.T.E.R.B.U.N.N.Y or something like that it says 'easterbunny'  ?


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

sorry this is very irelivant but type in - e.a.s.t.e.r b.u.n.n.y without the dots and with a gap between the to words it says - easter bunny


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Ruth thats great news about operating!!!  you must be over the moon.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. Sorry, but can't get out of the habit of posting on this thread!

Well we're in limboland, once again, but on DH's job situation. He had his interview on Thurs and we're now waiting to hear. One half of us feels, well if they had wanted him, they'd have let us know by now, but the other half says, maybe they are struggling with their decision - think there were 2-3 other peopl who applied. so watch this space. It is a dream job and so we'll be devestated if he doesn't get it, but will have to be realisitic and see that it just wasn't meant to be, if it's bad news!

*Ruth* - Wow that's great news on your results! Sounds like you'll be having a Laparotomy? Where they open you up a bit like a c section? That's what they did with me last July, to remove my cyst. Although I'm surprised he'd want you to start TTC the first cycle afterwards, as you'll need the full 6 weeks, maybe a bit more to recover?

Don't worry about the weight loss - you can lose a stone in no time. Are you thinking of doing it on your own, or joining WW? If you've not got your Op until Sept and he wants you to try after then, for a year, then we're talking nearer 18 months till IVF?? So bags of time.

As you know I'm currently dieting/exrcising to be at the correct BMI for IVF, but I have a lot more than a stone to lose sadly! Plus I have a restricted timeframe with which to do it in, given my age  Still, it does help you focus!!

Good to see you *Bethan* - mid May will be here before you know it! Yes, I know, am way too soft on DH and his car obsession, although we did have words last night - so let's hope he takes heed!

Hope everyone else is doing ok....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hi Tamsin hope you DH gets the job


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hi All,

Tasmin - Yes I think it is somthing simular to a laparotomy but because it has to be open surgery then I think they have a differnt name for it... I got my letter through yesterday and they have a bed available for me on the 5th Sept and to pack an overnight bag for 3 nights!! thought that was a bit excessive?
Hope DH got the job and that it takes some stress of you both! then you can get on with.. 

Well I hope loosing weight will be easier than in the past? I have a BMI of 30 and can be 31 and they need it to be 29 or below and it would be easier if I got it right down to give me some leighway... 

Bethan - Icsi will be here before you know it! I shall be sending loads of baby dust your way  int time for it!!

Good luck to all this month with  
R x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Ruthie

Sounds like a Laparotomy then, as opposed to a Laparoscopy.  A Laparotomy is open surgery - cut you along your bikini line, like a c-section.  I went in on the Monday lunchtime and was out my late morning on the Wednesday - private hospital - wasn't forced out, just preferred to be at home!  So no, reckon that sounds about right.

Wow, you are lucky, wish I was BMI 30 now!  You'll do it in no time!  I've got Weigh In tonight, so not looking forward to that, what with AF showing up on Monday!

Still no news on DH job - causing some real stress here now   Still, he's applied for another job today, so fingers crossed!

Think most of us are posting over on the other post now......


----------



## Kamac80

I AM BUMPING THIS UP FOR THE LADIES WHO HAVE JUST HAD A HSG AND THE ONES ABOUT TOO HAVE ONE.

KATE​


----------



## samblue

Thankyou! Mine's on Friday, not looking forward to it at all...! 
Sam xx


----------



## Kamac80

Sam u will be fine hun - its not too bad.

Kate xx


----------



## samblue

Thanks Kate, you're right, it wasn't !!! (see my ramblings on other post, if you're bored!, won't waffle on here too!)
Have a good weekend, hun,
luv sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Sam i will take a look hun  

Kate xx


----------

